# How to Build a Sofa/Couch



## dakremer

*Arm Rests*

*DISCLAIMER: * Before I start this blog, I want to make sure everyone knows that I am NOT a professional sofa/furniture builder. I just took on this project because 1) I needed a sofa and 2) because I thought it'd be really fun and satisfying if I built my own sofa. This is all my own design, and besides looking at a few pics on the internet, this is all my OWN method of doing it. That being said - for any of you professional sofa builders out there, I am sorry if I'm not doing it "correctly," but this is just how I am doing it, and thought I'd share with everyone. (I did do a little book reading, and studying before starting, so I do know a tiny bit about it).

I am not going to get EXTREMELY detailed on how I did this but hopefully the pictures will show enough, and if you have any questions, just ask and I'd be happy to try and answer you.

All wood is pine. I know this is not IDEAL for sofas (its nice to have hardwood in some of the more structural parts, but this sofa will not have heavy traffic, and I want it to be light as possible).

*ARM RESTS:*

The first step is designing the sofa, obviously. You must have a mental picture, or drawing, or something of what you want the sofa to look like before you start building the wooden frame. Remember there are going to be a lot of layers of foam and fabric on top of the wood, so if you have an idea of the size after completion - remember to build the wooden frame a little smaller. I'm more of a build first, design as I go type of guy - haha..so I had an overall idea of what I wanted it to look like, and then just went from there.

For the arm rests you want to make sure that everything is nice and tight and square, etc, etc. I used a Kreg Jig and glue for all of my joints. The frame doesn't have to be ROCK SOLID, as there will be fabric stapled to it holding it in place. Try and imagine where your arm will be placed and where the platform of the sofa and back of the sofa will attach to it. Make sure you have wood in the correct spots so when the time comes to join all the pieces together, you have part of the frame to attach it to. You can see on the arm rest frame below that I have a simple cube for the arm rests, and 2) 1×4's on the inside of the arm rest - this is where the platform will attach to the arm rest…..


Next is putting the burlap on. It doesnt have to look too pretty at this point. Stretch the burlap as tight as you can get it all over the wood frame, and attach with staples. This will give the foam a "solid" base to lay on, and give the arm rest a little more strength…..


Next the foam padding goes on. I did not show the pic of this, but I only have about a 1.5 inch thick of rubber foam on the top of the arm rest.  After the foam is on, wrap the entire thing with Dacron (which is the white fluffy stuff shown). I added two layers of it, giving the arm rest a little more padding and a tiny bit more strength to the structure. Dacron will give the sofa that fluffy look and also blocks the fabric from getting snagged on the frame. Make sure this i stretched tight and attached with staples. Not many staples are needed attaching the Dacron, as the sofa fabric will hold it in place. Also, where the arm rest attaches to the platform of the sofa, you want to make sure you do NOT put the Dacron there. It will get in the way of attaching the two pieces snuggly together. You will not see this part once it is put together so there is no need of putting it there


I did not show pictures of sewing - which is definitely a new experience to me. I think that took the longest out of everything because I had to figure out how to run a sewing machine (first time). I then had to research the correct stitch for it (you need a zig zag type stitch that allows for stretching, as you will need to stretch the fabric over the arm rest and make it tight). For cutting out the fabric - i used the measurements of the wooden frame itself. Once sewed, all that padding etc, will fill the fabric up making it nice and tight and wrinkle free.


Now you have the finished arm rest. Now you only have to make the other one, then start working on the next part - the platform.

In part TWO I will show how to (or atleast how I did it) put the springs for the platform in. This is the hardest and most time consuming part!!! I will use the old "8-way hand tied spring" method which is BY FAR the hardest and BEST way of doing it. If buying a new sofa - always ask if its "8-way hand tied". If its not, its not a very high quality sofa. (most arent these days, by the way). Here's a sneak preview of the platform. Hopefully I'll have that blog (part 2) up shortly…...


Thanks for reading. Any questions let me know.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

dakremer said:


> *Arm Rests*
> 
> *DISCLAIMER: * Before I start this blog, I want to make sure everyone knows that I am NOT a professional sofa/furniture builder. I just took on this project because 1) I needed a sofa and 2) because I thought it'd be really fun and satisfying if I built my own sofa. This is all my own design, and besides looking at a few pics on the internet, this is all my OWN method of doing it. That being said - for any of you professional sofa builders out there, I am sorry if I'm not doing it "correctly," but this is just how I am doing it, and thought I'd share with everyone. (I did do a little book reading, and studying before starting, so I do know a tiny bit about it).
> 
> I am not going to get EXTREMELY detailed on how I did this but hopefully the pictures will show enough, and if you have any questions, just ask and I'd be happy to try and answer you.
> 
> All wood is pine. I know this is not IDEAL for sofas (its nice to have hardwood in some of the more structural parts, but this sofa will not have heavy traffic, and I want it to be light as possible).
> 
> *ARM RESTS:*
> 
> The first step is designing the sofa, obviously. You must have a mental picture, or drawing, or something of what you want the sofa to look like before you start building the wooden frame. Remember there are going to be a lot of layers of foam and fabric on top of the wood, so if you have an idea of the size after completion - remember to build the wooden frame a little smaller. I'm more of a build first, design as I go type of guy - haha..so I had an overall idea of what I wanted it to look like, and then just went from there.
> 
> For the arm rests you want to make sure that everything is nice and tight and square, etc, etc. I used a Kreg Jig and glue for all of my joints. The frame doesn't have to be ROCK SOLID, as there will be fabric stapled to it holding it in place. Try and imagine where your arm will be placed and where the platform of the sofa and back of the sofa will attach to it. Make sure you have wood in the correct spots so when the time comes to join all the pieces together, you have part of the frame to attach it to. You can see on the arm rest frame below that I have a simple cube for the arm rests, and 2) 1×4's on the inside of the arm rest - this is where the platform will attach to the arm rest…..
> 
> 
> Next is putting the burlap on. It doesnt have to look too pretty at this point. Stretch the burlap as tight as you can get it all over the wood frame, and attach with staples. This will give the foam a "solid" base to lay on, and give the arm rest a little more strength…..
> 
> 
> Next the foam padding goes on. I did not show the pic of this, but I only have about a 1.5 inch thick of rubber foam on the top of the arm rest. After the foam is on, wrap the entire thing with Dacron (which is the white fluffy stuff shown). I added two layers of it, giving the arm rest a little more padding and a tiny bit more strength to the structure. Dacron will give the sofa that fluffy look and also blocks the fabric from getting snagged on the frame. Make sure this i stretched tight and attached with staples. Not many staples are needed attaching the Dacron, as the sofa fabric will hold it in place. Also, where the arm rest attaches to the platform of the sofa, you want to make sure you do NOT put the Dacron there. It will get in the way of attaching the two pieces snuggly together. You will not see this part once it is put together so there is no need of putting it there
> 
> 
> I did not show pictures of sewing - which is definitely a new experience to me. I think that took the longest out of everything because I had to figure out how to run a sewing machine (first time). I then had to research the correct stitch for it (you need a zig zag type stitch that allows for stretching, as you will need to stretch the fabric over the arm rest and make it tight). For cutting out the fabric - i used the measurements of the wooden frame itself. Once sewed, all that padding etc, will fill the fabric up making it nice and tight and wrinkle free.
> 
> 
> Now you have the finished arm rest. Now you only have to make the other one, then start working on the next part - the platform.
> 
> In part TWO I will show how to (or atleast how I did it) put the springs for the platform in. This is the hardest and most time consuming part!!! I will use the old "8-way hand tied spring" method which is BY FAR the hardest and BEST way of doing it. If buying a new sofa - always ask if its "8-way hand tied". If its not, its not a very high quality sofa. (most arent these days, by the way). Here's a sneak preview of the platform. Hopefully I'll have that blog (part 2) up shortly…...
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading. Any questions let me know.


Way to go! Who says you have to buy your furniture. If you're a woodworker, you can make it. And you appreciate it more if you make it yourself!!!
That is a nice upholstery job on the arms. And you are learning sewing too! Great.


----------



## a1Jim

dakremer said:


> *Arm Rests*
> 
> *DISCLAIMER: * Before I start this blog, I want to make sure everyone knows that I am NOT a professional sofa/furniture builder. I just took on this project because 1) I needed a sofa and 2) because I thought it'd be really fun and satisfying if I built my own sofa.  This is all my own design, and besides looking at a few pics on the internet, this is all my OWN method of doing it. That being said - for any of you professional sofa builders out there, I am sorry if I'm not doing it "correctly," but this is just how I am doing it, and thought I'd share with everyone. (I did do a little book reading, and studying before starting, so I do know a tiny bit about it).
> 
> I am not going to get EXTREMELY detailed on how I did this but hopefully the pictures will show enough, and if you have any questions, just ask and I'd be happy to try and answer you.
> 
> All wood is pine. I know this is not IDEAL for sofas (its nice to have hardwood in some of the more structural parts, but this sofa will not have heavy traffic, and I want it to be light as possible).
> 
> *ARM RESTS:*
> 
> The first step is designing the sofa, obviously. You must have a mental picture, or drawing, or something of what you want the sofa to look like before you start building the wooden frame. Remember there are going to be a lot of layers of foam and fabric on top of the wood, so if you have an idea of the size after completion - remember to build the wooden frame a little smaller. I'm more of a build first, design as I go type of guy - haha..so I had an overall idea of what I wanted it to look like, and then just went from there.
> 
> For the arm rests you want to make sure that everything is nice and tight and square, etc, etc. I used a Kreg Jig and glue for all of my joints. The frame doesn't have to be ROCK SOLID, as there will be fabric stapled to it holding it in place. Try and imagine where your arm will be placed and where the platform of the sofa and back of the sofa will attach to it. Make sure you have wood in the correct spots so when the time comes to join all the pieces together, you have part of the frame to attach it to. You can see on the arm rest frame below that I have a simple cube for the arm rests, and 2) 1×4's on the inside of the arm rest - this is where the platform will attach to the arm rest…..
> 
> 
> Next is putting the burlap on. It doesnt have to look too pretty at this point. Stretch the burlap as tight as you can get it all over the wood frame, and attach with staples. This will give the foam a "solid" base to lay on, and give the arm rest a little more strength…..
> 
> 
> Next the foam padding goes on. I did not show the pic of this, but I only have about a 1.5 inch thick of rubber foam on the top of the arm rest. After the foam is on, wrap the entire thing with Dacron (which is the white fluffy stuff shown). I added two layers of it, giving the arm rest a little more padding and a tiny bit more strength to the structure. Dacron will give the sofa that fluffy look and also blocks the fabric from getting snagged on the frame. Make sure this i stretched tight and attached with staples. Not many staples are needed attaching the Dacron, as the sofa fabric will hold it in place. Also, where the arm rest attaches to the platform of the sofa, you want to make sure you do NOT put the Dacron there. It will get in the way of attaching the two pieces snuggly together. You will not see this part once it is put together so there is no need of putting it there
> 
> 
> I did not show pictures of sewing - which is definitely a new experience to me. I think that took the longest out of everything because I had to figure out how to run a sewing machine (first time). I then had to research the correct stitch for it (you need a zig zag type stitch that allows for stretching, as you will need to stretch the fabric over the arm rest and make it tight). For cutting out the fabric - i used the measurements of the wooden frame itself. Once sewed, all that padding etc, will fill the fabric up making it nice and tight and wrinkle free.
> 
> 
> Now you have the finished arm rest. Now you only have to make the other one, then start working on the next part - the platform.
> 
> In part TWO I will show how to (or atleast how I did it) put the springs for the platform in. This is the hardest and most time consuming part!!! I will use the old "8-way hand tied spring" method which is BY FAR the hardest and BEST way of doing it. If buying a new sofa - always ask if its "8-way hand tied". If its not, its not a very high quality sofa. (most arent these days, by the way). Here's a sneak preview of the platform. Hopefully I'll have that blog (part 2) up shortly…...
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading. Any questions let me know.


Way to go , just go for it.


----------



## russ960

dakremer said:


> *Arm Rests*
> 
> *DISCLAIMER: * Before I start this blog, I want to make sure everyone knows that I am NOT a professional sofa/furniture builder. I just took on this project because 1) I needed a sofa and 2) because I thought it'd be really fun and satisfying if I built my own sofa. This is all my own design, and besides looking at a few pics on the internet, this is all my OWN method of doing it. That being said - for any of you professional sofa builders out there, I am sorry if I'm not doing it "correctly," but this is just how I am doing it, and thought I'd share with everyone. (I did do a little book reading, and studying before starting, so I do know a tiny bit about it).
> 
> I am not going to get EXTREMELY detailed on how I did this but hopefully the pictures will show enough, and if you have any questions, just ask and I'd be happy to try and answer you.
> 
> All wood is pine. I know this is not IDEAL for sofas (its nice to have hardwood in some of the more structural parts, but this sofa will not have heavy traffic, and I want it to be light as possible).
> 
> *ARM RESTS:*
> 
> The first step is designing the sofa, obviously. You must have a mental picture, or drawing, or something of what you want the sofa to look like before you start building the wooden frame. Remember there are going to be a lot of layers of foam and fabric on top of the wood, so if you have an idea of the size after completion - remember to build the wooden frame a little smaller. I'm more of a build first, design as I go type of guy - haha..so I had an overall idea of what I wanted it to look like, and then just went from there.
> 
> For the arm rests you want to make sure that everything is nice and tight and square, etc, etc. I used a Kreg Jig and glue for all of my joints. The frame doesn't have to be ROCK SOLID, as there will be fabric stapled to it holding it in place. Try and imagine where your arm will be placed and where the platform of the sofa and back of the sofa will attach to it. Make sure you have wood in the correct spots so when the time comes to join all the pieces together, you have part of the frame to attach it to. You can see on the arm rest frame below that I have a simple cube for the arm rests, and 2) 1×4's on the inside of the arm rest - this is where the platform will attach to the arm rest…..
> 
> 
> Next is putting the burlap on. It doesnt have to look too pretty at this point. Stretch the burlap as tight as you can get it all over the wood frame, and attach with staples. This will give the foam a "solid" base to lay on, and give the arm rest a little more strength…..
> 
> 
> Next the foam padding goes on. I did not show the pic of this, but I only have about a 1.5 inch thick of rubber foam on the top of the arm rest. After the foam is on, wrap the entire thing with Dacron (which is the white fluffy stuff shown). I added two layers of it, giving the arm rest a little more padding and a tiny bit more strength to the structure. Dacron will give the sofa that fluffy look and also blocks the fabric from getting snagged on the frame. Make sure this i stretched tight and attached with staples. Not many staples are needed attaching the Dacron, as the sofa fabric will hold it in place. Also, where the arm rest attaches to the platform of the sofa, you want to make sure you do NOT put the Dacron there. It will get in the way of attaching the two pieces snuggly together. You will not see this part once it is put together so there is no need of putting it there
> 
> 
> I did not show pictures of sewing - which is definitely a new experience to me. I think that took the longest out of everything because I had to figure out how to run a sewing machine (first time). I then had to research the correct stitch for it (you need a zig zag type stitch that allows for stretching, as you will need to stretch the fabric over the arm rest and make it tight). For cutting out the fabric - i used the measurements of the wooden frame itself. Once sewed, all that padding etc, will fill the fabric up making it nice and tight and wrinkle free.
> 
> 
> Now you have the finished arm rest. Now you only have to make the other one, then start working on the next part - the platform.
> 
> In part TWO I will show how to (or atleast how I did it) put the springs for the platform in. This is the hardest and most time consuming part!!! I will use the old "8-way hand tied spring" method which is BY FAR the hardest and BEST way of doing it. If buying a new sofa - always ask if its "8-way hand tied". If its not, its not a very high quality sofa. (most arent these days, by the way). Here's a sneak preview of the platform. Hopefully I'll have that blog (part 2) up shortly…...
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading. Any questions let me know.


Excellent job so far. I can't wait to see the rest of the series.


----------



## Dez

dakremer said:


> *Arm Rests*
> 
> *DISCLAIMER: * Before I start this blog, I want to make sure everyone knows that I am NOT a professional sofa/furniture builder. I just took on this project because 1) I needed a sofa and 2) because I thought it'd be really fun and satisfying if I built my own sofa. This is all my own design, and besides looking at a few pics on the internet, this is all my OWN method of doing it. That being said - for any of you professional sofa builders out there, I am sorry if I'm not doing it "correctly," but this is just how I am doing it, and thought I'd share with everyone. (I did do a little book reading, and studying before starting, so I do know a tiny bit about it).
> 
> I am not going to get EXTREMELY detailed on how I did this but hopefully the pictures will show enough, and if you have any questions, just ask and I'd be happy to try and answer you.
> 
> All wood is pine. I know this is not IDEAL for sofas (its nice to have hardwood in some of the more structural parts, but this sofa will not have heavy traffic, and I want it to be light as possible).
> 
> *ARM RESTS:*
> 
> The first step is designing the sofa, obviously. You must have a mental picture, or drawing, or something of what you want the sofa to look like before you start building the wooden frame. Remember there are going to be a lot of layers of foam and fabric on top of the wood, so if you have an idea of the size after completion - remember to build the wooden frame a little smaller. I'm more of a build first, design as I go type of guy - haha..so I had an overall idea of what I wanted it to look like, and then just went from there.
> 
> For the arm rests you want to make sure that everything is nice and tight and square, etc, etc. I used a Kreg Jig and glue for all of my joints. The frame doesn't have to be ROCK SOLID, as there will be fabric stapled to it holding it in place. Try and imagine where your arm will be placed and where the platform of the sofa and back of the sofa will attach to it. Make sure you have wood in the correct spots so when the time comes to join all the pieces together, you have part of the frame to attach it to. You can see on the arm rest frame below that I have a simple cube for the arm rests, and 2) 1×4's on the inside of the arm rest - this is where the platform will attach to the arm rest…..
> 
> 
> Next is putting the burlap on. It doesnt have to look too pretty at this point. Stretch the burlap as tight as you can get it all over the wood frame, and attach with staples. This will give the foam a "solid" base to lay on, and give the arm rest a little more strength…..
> 
> 
> Next the foam padding goes on. I did not show the pic of this, but I only have about a 1.5 inch thick of rubber foam on the top of the arm rest. After the foam is on, wrap the entire thing with Dacron (which is the white fluffy stuff shown). I added two layers of it, giving the arm rest a little more padding and a tiny bit more strength to the structure. Dacron will give the sofa that fluffy look and also blocks the fabric from getting snagged on the frame. Make sure this i stretched tight and attached with staples. Not many staples are needed attaching the Dacron, as the sofa fabric will hold it in place. Also, where the arm rest attaches to the platform of the sofa, you want to make sure you do NOT put the Dacron there. It will get in the way of attaching the two pieces snuggly together. You will not see this part once it is put together so there is no need of putting it there
> 
> 
> I did not show pictures of sewing - which is definitely a new experience to me. I think that took the longest out of everything because I had to figure out how to run a sewing machine (first time). I then had to research the correct stitch for it (you need a zig zag type stitch that allows for stretching, as you will need to stretch the fabric over the arm rest and make it tight). For cutting out the fabric - i used the measurements of the wooden frame itself. Once sewed, all that padding etc, will fill the fabric up making it nice and tight and wrinkle free.
> 
> 
> Now you have the finished arm rest. Now you only have to make the other one, then start working on the next part - the platform.
> 
> In part TWO I will show how to (or atleast how I did it) put the springs for the platform in. This is the hardest and most time consuming part!!! I will use the old "8-way hand tied spring" method which is BY FAR the hardest and BEST way of doing it. If buying a new sofa - always ask if its "8-way hand tied". If its not, its not a very high quality sofa. (most arent these days, by the way). Here's a sneak preview of the platform. Hopefully I'll have that blog (part 2) up shortly…...
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading. Any questions let me know.


I would say you have done just fine! The difference between an amateur and a professional is that a professional gets paid to do the work.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

dakremer said:


> *Arm Rests*
> 
> *DISCLAIMER: * Before I start this blog, I want to make sure everyone knows that I am NOT a professional sofa/furniture builder. I just took on this project because 1) I needed a sofa and 2) because I thought it'd be really fun and satisfying if I built my own sofa. This is all my own design, and besides looking at a few pics on the internet, this is all my OWN method of doing it. That being said - for any of you professional sofa builders out there, I am sorry if I'm not doing it "correctly," but this is just how I am doing it, and thought I'd share with everyone. (I did do a little book reading, and studying before starting, so I do know a tiny bit about it).
> 
> I am not going to get EXTREMELY detailed on how I did this but hopefully the pictures will show enough, and if you have any questions, just ask and I'd be happy to try and answer you.
> 
> All wood is pine. I know this is not IDEAL for sofas (its nice to have hardwood in some of the more structural parts, but this sofa will not have heavy traffic, and I want it to be light as possible).
> 
> *ARM RESTS:*
> 
> The first step is designing the sofa, obviously. You must have a mental picture, or drawing, or something of what you want the sofa to look like before you start building the wooden frame. Remember there are going to be a lot of layers of foam and fabric on top of the wood, so if you have an idea of the size after completion - remember to build the wooden frame a little smaller. I'm more of a build first, design as I go type of guy - haha..so I had an overall idea of what I wanted it to look like, and then just went from there.
> 
> For the arm rests you want to make sure that everything is nice and tight and square, etc, etc. I used a Kreg Jig and glue for all of my joints. The frame doesn't have to be ROCK SOLID, as there will be fabric stapled to it holding it in place. Try and imagine where your arm will be placed and where the platform of the sofa and back of the sofa will attach to it. Make sure you have wood in the correct spots so when the time comes to join all the pieces together, you have part of the frame to attach it to. You can see on the arm rest frame below that I have a simple cube for the arm rests, and 2) 1×4's on the inside of the arm rest - this is where the platform will attach to the arm rest…..
> 
> 
> Next is putting the burlap on. It doesnt have to look too pretty at this point. Stretch the burlap as tight as you can get it all over the wood frame, and attach with staples. This will give the foam a "solid" base to lay on, and give the arm rest a little more strength…..
> 
> 
> Next the foam padding goes on. I did not show the pic of this, but I only have about a 1.5 inch thick of rubber foam on the top of the arm rest. After the foam is on, wrap the entire thing with Dacron (which is the white fluffy stuff shown). I added two layers of it, giving the arm rest a little more padding and a tiny bit more strength to the structure. Dacron will give the sofa that fluffy look and also blocks the fabric from getting snagged on the frame. Make sure this i stretched tight and attached with staples. Not many staples are needed attaching the Dacron, as the sofa fabric will hold it in place. Also, where the arm rest attaches to the platform of the sofa, you want to make sure you do NOT put the Dacron there. It will get in the way of attaching the two pieces snuggly together. You will not see this part once it is put together so there is no need of putting it there
> 
> 
> I did not show pictures of sewing - which is definitely a new experience to me. I think that took the longest out of everything because I had to figure out how to run a sewing machine (first time). I then had to research the correct stitch for it (you need a zig zag type stitch that allows for stretching, as you will need to stretch the fabric over the arm rest and make it tight). For cutting out the fabric - i used the measurements of the wooden frame itself. Once sewed, all that padding etc, will fill the fabric up making it nice and tight and wrinkle free.
> 
> 
> Now you have the finished arm rest. Now you only have to make the other one, then start working on the next part - the platform.
> 
> In part TWO I will show how to (or atleast how I did it) put the springs for the platform in. This is the hardest and most time consuming part!!! I will use the old "8-way hand tied spring" method which is BY FAR the hardest and BEST way of doing it. If buying a new sofa - always ask if its "8-way hand tied". If its not, its not a very high quality sofa. (most arent these days, by the way). Here's a sneak preview of the platform. Hopefully I'll have that blog (part 2) up shortly…...
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading. Any questions let me know.


You is off to a great start!


----------



## freefromburdens

dakremer said:


> *Arm Rests*
> 
> *DISCLAIMER: * Before I start this blog, I want to make sure everyone knows that I am NOT a professional sofa/furniture builder. I just took on this project because 1) I needed a sofa and 2) because I thought it'd be really fun and satisfying if I built my own sofa. This is all my own design, and besides looking at a few pics on the internet, this is all my OWN method of doing it. That being said - for any of you professional sofa builders out there, I am sorry if I'm not doing it "correctly," but this is just how I am doing it, and thought I'd share with everyone. (I did do a little book reading, and studying before starting, so I do know a tiny bit about it).
> 
> I am not going to get EXTREMELY detailed on how I did this but hopefully the pictures will show enough, and if you have any questions, just ask and I'd be happy to try and answer you.
> 
> All wood is pine. I know this is not IDEAL for sofas (its nice to have hardwood in some of the more structural parts, but this sofa will not have heavy traffic, and I want it to be light as possible).
> 
> *ARM RESTS:*
> 
> The first step is designing the sofa, obviously. You must have a mental picture, or drawing, or something of what you want the sofa to look like before you start building the wooden frame. Remember there are going to be a lot of layers of foam and fabric on top of the wood, so if you have an idea of the size after completion - remember to build the wooden frame a little smaller. I'm more of a build first, design as I go type of guy - haha..so I had an overall idea of what I wanted it to look like, and then just went from there.
> 
> For the arm rests you want to make sure that everything is nice and tight and square, etc, etc. I used a Kreg Jig and glue for all of my joints. The frame doesn't have to be ROCK SOLID, as there will be fabric stapled to it holding it in place. Try and imagine where your arm will be placed and where the platform of the sofa and back of the sofa will attach to it. Make sure you have wood in the correct spots so when the time comes to join all the pieces together, you have part of the frame to attach it to. You can see on the arm rest frame below that I have a simple cube for the arm rests, and 2) 1×4's on the inside of the arm rest - this is where the platform will attach to the arm rest…..
> 
> 
> Next is putting the burlap on. It doesnt have to look too pretty at this point. Stretch the burlap as tight as you can get it all over the wood frame, and attach with staples. This will give the foam a "solid" base to lay on, and give the arm rest a little more strength…..
> 
> 
> Next the foam padding goes on. I did not show the pic of this, but I only have about a 1.5 inch thick of rubber foam on the top of the arm rest. After the foam is on, wrap the entire thing with Dacron (which is the white fluffy stuff shown). I added two layers of it, giving the arm rest a little more padding and a tiny bit more strength to the structure. Dacron will give the sofa that fluffy look and also blocks the fabric from getting snagged on the frame. Make sure this i stretched tight and attached with staples. Not many staples are needed attaching the Dacron, as the sofa fabric will hold it in place. Also, where the arm rest attaches to the platform of the sofa, you want to make sure you do NOT put the Dacron there. It will get in the way of attaching the two pieces snuggly together. You will not see this part once it is put together so there is no need of putting it there
> 
> 
> I did not show pictures of sewing - which is definitely a new experience to me. I think that took the longest out of everything because I had to figure out how to run a sewing machine (first time). I then had to research the correct stitch for it (you need a zig zag type stitch that allows for stretching, as you will need to stretch the fabric over the arm rest and make it tight). For cutting out the fabric - i used the measurements of the wooden frame itself. Once sewed, all that padding etc, will fill the fabric up making it nice and tight and wrinkle free.
> 
> 
> Now you have the finished arm rest. Now you only have to make the other one, then start working on the next part - the platform.
> 
> In part TWO I will show how to (or atleast how I did it) put the springs for the platform in. This is the hardest and most time consuming part!!! I will use the old "8-way hand tied spring" method which is BY FAR the hardest and BEST way of doing it. If buying a new sofa - always ask if its "8-way hand tied". If its not, its not a very high quality sofa. (most arent these days, by the way). Here's a sneak preview of the platform. Hopefully I'll have that blog (part 2) up shortly…...
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading. Any questions let me know.


Hi. Great job. I built a mission style sofa, but I really want to try this one. I am new to this so can you please tell me how you attached the armrest to the other part of the sofa. Thanks.


----------



## lcavazos

dakremer said:


> *Arm Rests*
> 
> *DISCLAIMER: * Before I start this blog, I want to make sure everyone knows that I am NOT a professional sofa/furniture builder. I just took on this project because 1) I needed a sofa and 2) because I thought it'd be really fun and satisfying if I built my own sofa. This is all my own design, and besides looking at a few pics on the internet, this is all my OWN method of doing it. That being said - for any of you professional sofa builders out there, I am sorry if I'm not doing it "correctly," but this is just how I am doing it, and thought I'd share with everyone. (I did do a little book reading, and studying before starting, so I do know a tiny bit about it).
> 
> I am not going to get EXTREMELY detailed on how I did this but hopefully the pictures will show enough, and if you have any questions, just ask and I'd be happy to try and answer you.
> 
> All wood is pine. I know this is not IDEAL for sofas (its nice to have hardwood in some of the more structural parts, but this sofa will not have heavy traffic, and I want it to be light as possible).
> 
> *ARM RESTS:*
> 
> The first step is designing the sofa, obviously. You must have a mental picture, or drawing, or something of what you want the sofa to look like before you start building the wooden frame. Remember there are going to be a lot of layers of foam and fabric on top of the wood, so if you have an idea of the size after completion - remember to build the wooden frame a little smaller. I'm more of a build first, design as I go type of guy - haha..so I had an overall idea of what I wanted it to look like, and then just went from there.
> 
> For the arm rests you want to make sure that everything is nice and tight and square, etc, etc. I used a Kreg Jig and glue for all of my joints. The frame doesn't have to be ROCK SOLID, as there will be fabric stapled to it holding it in place. Try and imagine where your arm will be placed and where the platform of the sofa and back of the sofa will attach to it. Make sure you have wood in the correct spots so when the time comes to join all the pieces together, you have part of the frame to attach it to. You can see on the arm rest frame below that I have a simple cube for the arm rests, and 2) 1×4's on the inside of the arm rest - this is where the platform will attach to the arm rest…..
> 
> 
> Next is putting the burlap on. It doesnt have to look too pretty at this point. Stretch the burlap as tight as you can get it all over the wood frame, and attach with staples. This will give the foam a "solid" base to lay on, and give the arm rest a little more strength…..
> 
> 
> Next the foam padding goes on. I did not show the pic of this, but I only have about a 1.5 inch thick of rubber foam on the top of the arm rest. After the foam is on, wrap the entire thing with Dacron (which is the white fluffy stuff shown). I added two layers of it, giving the arm rest a little more padding and a tiny bit more strength to the structure. Dacron will give the sofa that fluffy look and also blocks the fabric from getting snagged on the frame. Make sure this i stretched tight and attached with staples. Not many staples are needed attaching the Dacron, as the sofa fabric will hold it in place. Also, where the arm rest attaches to the platform of the sofa, you want to make sure you do NOT put the Dacron there. It will get in the way of attaching the two pieces snuggly together. You will not see this part once it is put together so there is no need of putting it there
> 
> 
> I did not show pictures of sewing - which is definitely a new experience to me. I think that took the longest out of everything because I had to figure out how to run a sewing machine (first time). I then had to research the correct stitch for it (you need a zig zag type stitch that allows for stretching, as you will need to stretch the fabric over the arm rest and make it tight). For cutting out the fabric - i used the measurements of the wooden frame itself. Once sewed, all that padding etc, will fill the fabric up making it nice and tight and wrinkle free.
> 
> 
> Now you have the finished arm rest. Now you only have to make the other one, then start working on the next part - the platform.
> 
> In part TWO I will show how to (or atleast how I did it) put the springs for the platform in. This is the hardest and most time consuming part!!! I will use the old "8-way hand tied spring" method which is BY FAR the hardest and BEST way of doing it. If buying a new sofa - always ask if its "8-way hand tied". If its not, its not a very high quality sofa. (most arent these days, by the way). Here's a sneak preview of the platform. Hopefully I'll have that blog (part 2) up shortly…...
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading. Any questions let me know.


This is great info! Would love to get some more details from you on how you connected everything! Thanks!


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Arm Rests*
> 
> *DISCLAIMER: * Before I start this blog, I want to make sure everyone knows that I am NOT a professional sofa/furniture builder. I just took on this project because 1) I needed a sofa and 2) because I thought it'd be really fun and satisfying if I built my own sofa. This is all my own design, and besides looking at a few pics on the internet, this is all my OWN method of doing it. That being said - for any of you professional sofa builders out there, I am sorry if I'm not doing it "correctly," but this is just how I am doing it, and thought I'd share with everyone. (I did do a little book reading, and studying before starting, so I do know a tiny bit about it).
> 
> I am not going to get EXTREMELY detailed on how I did this but hopefully the pictures will show enough, and if you have any questions, just ask and I'd be happy to try and answer you.
> 
> All wood is pine. I know this is not IDEAL for sofas (its nice to have hardwood in some of the more structural parts, but this sofa will not have heavy traffic, and I want it to be light as possible).
> 
> *ARM RESTS:*
> 
> The first step is designing the sofa, obviously. You must have a mental picture, or drawing, or something of what you want the sofa to look like before you start building the wooden frame. Remember there are going to be a lot of layers of foam and fabric on top of the wood, so if you have an idea of the size after completion - remember to build the wooden frame a little smaller. I'm more of a build first, design as I go type of guy - haha..so I had an overall idea of what I wanted it to look like, and then just went from there.
> 
> For the arm rests you want to make sure that everything is nice and tight and square, etc, etc. I used a Kreg Jig and glue for all of my joints. The frame doesn't have to be ROCK SOLID, as there will be fabric stapled to it holding it in place. Try and imagine where your arm will be placed and where the platform of the sofa and back of the sofa will attach to it. Make sure you have wood in the correct spots so when the time comes to join all the pieces together, you have part of the frame to attach it to. You can see on the arm rest frame below that I have a simple cube for the arm rests, and 2) 1×4's on the inside of the arm rest - this is where the platform will attach to the arm rest…..
> 
> 
> Next is putting the burlap on. It doesnt have to look too pretty at this point. Stretch the burlap as tight as you can get it all over the wood frame, and attach with staples. This will give the foam a "solid" base to lay on, and give the arm rest a little more strength…..
> 
> 
> Next the foam padding goes on. I did not show the pic of this, but I only have about a 1.5 inch thick of rubber foam on the top of the arm rest. After the foam is on, wrap the entire thing with Dacron (which is the white fluffy stuff shown). I added two layers of it, giving the arm rest a little more padding and a tiny bit more strength to the structure. Dacron will give the sofa that fluffy look and also blocks the fabric from getting snagged on the frame. Make sure this i stretched tight and attached with staples. Not many staples are needed attaching the Dacron, as the sofa fabric will hold it in place. Also, where the arm rest attaches to the platform of the sofa, you want to make sure you do NOT put the Dacron there. It will get in the way of attaching the two pieces snuggly together. You will not see this part once it is put together so there is no need of putting it there
> 
> 
> I did not show pictures of sewing - which is definitely a new experience to me. I think that took the longest out of everything because I had to figure out how to run a sewing machine (first time). I then had to research the correct stitch for it (you need a zig zag type stitch that allows for stretching, as you will need to stretch the fabric over the arm rest and make it tight). For cutting out the fabric - i used the measurements of the wooden frame itself. Once sewed, all that padding etc, will fill the fabric up making it nice and tight and wrinkle free.
> 
> 
> Now you have the finished arm rest. Now you only have to make the other one, then start working on the next part - the platform.
> 
> In part TWO I will show how to (or atleast how I did it) put the springs for the platform in. This is the hardest and most time consuming part!!! I will use the old "8-way hand tied spring" method which is BY FAR the hardest and BEST way of doing it. If buying a new sofa - always ask if its "8-way hand tied". If its not, its not a very high quality sofa. (most arent these days, by the way). Here's a sneak preview of the platform. Hopefully I'll have that blog (part 2) up shortly…...
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading. Any questions let me know.


I'll help any way I can. Just ask.


----------



## dakremer

*Springs in the platform*

Installing the springs is almost complete. I am choosing to install coil springs that are all hand tied together. This method is called "8-way hand tied." The benefit of this method is that it is stronger, it lasts way longer, and is more comfortable than sinuous springs. Sinuous springs (or "S" springs) is what most furniture companies use today. They do the job, but like most things these days, they aren't made to last. They also save furniture companies tons of time/money, because it is much easier/faster to install - unfortunately this means a lower quality sofa for the consumer. Installing the "8-way hand tied" springs takes probably 5X the time and is more costly for materials. Thats why if you buy a sofa that is truly "8-way hand tied" by a certified installer, it costs much more…...

In the first picture below, you can see that I've attached the platform to the arm rests. I did this by using 16 screws per side, all predrilled so the frame does not split on me (after all its just pine). Prior to attaching the platform to the arm rests, I laid out my springs to see where I needed to place my "jute webbing" on the underside of the sofa. The jute webbing is stapled to the bottom and stretched very tightly in a weave pattern. This is what the springs sit on. I hope you can see this from the 2nd picture down.





I will probably add some more jute webbing once the springs are completely tied, to give it some more strength. In the

In this next picture you can see I have started hand tying the springs. Can you guess why its called "8-way hand tied?" Once I am done, each spring will be attached to the frame 8 times, from 8 different directions. On top of that, each spring will be attached to every springs immediately surrounding it. In the picture below, i have gotten as far as "4-way hand tied." I still need to tie them off in both diagonal ways. Once it is all tied, if you put pressure on one coil, every surrounding coil helps in taking the load. This makes for a VERY strong system to hold the weight of the people sitting on it. It also puts less pressure on the frame since more springs are absorbing the weight. With sinuous springs, each spring is attached to the frame in the front and back, and thats it - that puts a lot of pressure on the frame - which is why most of them don't last very long.


Getting the springs just this far almost took 2-3 hours. And my fingers are killing me from running the Jute twine through each one of those!!! It will take probably another 2 hours to finish it. 
Well thats all for now. For the next one I might show how to finish off the platform. Then all that is left is the back rest and the final piece of fabric that goes on the back of the sofa…then of course legs, and a dust cover for the bottom of the sofa. Thanks for reading!


----------



## tyskkvinna

dakremer said:


> *Springs in the platform*
> 
> Installing the springs is almost complete. I am choosing to install coil springs that are all hand tied together. This method is called "8-way hand tied." The benefit of this method is that it is stronger, it lasts way longer, and is more comfortable than sinuous springs. Sinuous springs (or "S" springs) is what most furniture companies use today. They do the job, but like most things these days, they aren't made to last. They also save furniture companies tons of time/money, because it is much easier/faster to install - unfortunately this means a lower quality sofa for the consumer. Installing the "8-way hand tied" springs takes probably 5X the time and is more costly for materials. Thats why if you buy a sofa that is truly "8-way hand tied" by a certified installer, it costs much more…...
> 
> In the first picture below, you can see that I've attached the platform to the arm rests. I did this by using 16 screws per side, all predrilled so the frame does not split on me (after all its just pine). Prior to attaching the platform to the arm rests, I laid out my springs to see where I needed to place my "jute webbing" on the underside of the sofa. The jute webbing is stapled to the bottom and stretched very tightly in a weave pattern. This is what the springs sit on. I hope you can see this from the 2nd picture down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably add some more jute webbing once the springs are completely tied, to give it some more strength. In the
> 
> In this next picture you can see I have started hand tying the springs. Can you guess why its called "8-way hand tied?" Once I am done, each spring will be attached to the frame 8 times, from 8 different directions. On top of that, each spring will be attached to every springs immediately surrounding it. In the picture below, i have gotten as far as "4-way hand tied." I still need to tie them off in both diagonal ways. Once it is all tied, if you put pressure on one coil, every surrounding coil helps in taking the load. This makes for a VERY strong system to hold the weight of the people sitting on it. It also puts less pressure on the frame since more springs are absorbing the weight. With sinuous springs, each spring is attached to the frame in the front and back, and thats it - that puts a lot of pressure on the frame - which is why most of them don't last very long.
> 
> 
> Getting the springs just this far almost took 2-3 hours. And my fingers are killing me from running the Jute twine through each one of those!!! It will take probably another 2 hours to finish it.
> Well thats all for now. For the next one I might show how to finish off the platform. Then all that is left is the back rest and the final piece of fabric that goes on the back of the sofa…then of course legs, and a dust cover for the bottom of the sofa. Thanks for reading!


Wow!

This is quite the ambitious project - but it looks great so far.


----------



## a1Jim

dakremer said:


> *Springs in the platform*
> 
> Installing the springs is almost complete. I am choosing to install coil springs that are all hand tied together. This method is called "8-way hand tied." The benefit of this method is that it is stronger, it lasts way longer, and is more comfortable than sinuous springs. Sinuous springs (or "S" springs) is what most furniture companies use today. They do the job, but like most things these days, they aren't made to last. They also save furniture companies tons of time/money, because it is much easier/faster to install - unfortunately this means a lower quality sofa for the consumer. Installing the "8-way hand tied" springs takes probably 5X the time and is more costly for materials. Thats why if you buy a sofa that is truly "8-way hand tied" by a certified installer, it costs much more…...
> 
> In the first picture below, you can see that I've attached the platform to the arm rests. I did this by using 16 screws per side, all predrilled so the frame does not split on me (after all its just pine). Prior to attaching the platform to the arm rests, I laid out my springs to see where I needed to place my "jute webbing" on the underside of the sofa. The jute webbing is stapled to the bottom and stretched very tightly in a weave pattern. This is what the springs sit on. I hope you can see this from the 2nd picture down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably add some more jute webbing once the springs are completely tied, to give it some more strength. In the
> 
> In this next picture you can see I have started hand tying the springs. Can you guess why its called "8-way hand tied?" Once I am done, each spring will be attached to the frame 8 times, from 8 different directions. On top of that, each spring will be attached to every springs immediately surrounding it. In the picture below, i have gotten as far as "4-way hand tied." I still need to tie them off in both diagonal ways. Once it is all tied, if you put pressure on one coil, every surrounding coil helps in taking the load. This makes for a VERY strong system to hold the weight of the people sitting on it. It also puts less pressure on the frame since more springs are absorbing the weight. With sinuous springs, each spring is attached to the frame in the front and back, and thats it - that puts a lot of pressure on the frame - which is why most of them don't last very long.
> 
> 
> Getting the springs just this far almost took 2-3 hours. And my fingers are killing me from running the Jute twine through each one of those!!! It will take probably another 2 hours to finish it.
> Well thats all for now. For the next one I might show how to finish off the platform. Then all that is left is the back rest and the final piece of fabric that goes on the back of the sofa…then of course legs, and a dust cover for the bottom of the sofa. Thanks for reading!


Wow spring is busting out all over LOL
very interesting to see your progress


----------



## sras

dakremer said:


> *Springs in the platform*
> 
> Installing the springs is almost complete. I am choosing to install coil springs that are all hand tied together. This method is called "8-way hand tied." The benefit of this method is that it is stronger, it lasts way longer, and is more comfortable than sinuous springs. Sinuous springs (or "S" springs) is what most furniture companies use today. They do the job, but like most things these days, they aren't made to last. They also save furniture companies tons of time/money, because it is much easier/faster to install - unfortunately this means a lower quality sofa for the consumer. Installing the "8-way hand tied" springs takes probably 5X the time and is more costly for materials. Thats why if you buy a sofa that is truly "8-way hand tied" by a certified installer, it costs much more…...
> 
> In the first picture below, you can see that I've attached the platform to the arm rests. I did this by using 16 screws per side, all predrilled so the frame does not split on me (after all its just pine). Prior to attaching the platform to the arm rests, I laid out my springs to see where I needed to place my "jute webbing" on the underside of the sofa. The jute webbing is stapled to the bottom and stretched very tightly in a weave pattern. This is what the springs sit on. I hope you can see this from the 2nd picture down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably add some more jute webbing once the springs are completely tied, to give it some more strength. In the
> 
> In this next picture you can see I have started hand tying the springs. Can you guess why its called "8-way hand tied?" Once I am done, each spring will be attached to the frame 8 times, from 8 different directions. On top of that, each spring will be attached to every springs immediately surrounding it. In the picture below, i have gotten as far as "4-way hand tied." I still need to tie them off in both diagonal ways. Once it is all tied, if you put pressure on one coil, every surrounding coil helps in taking the load. This makes for a VERY strong system to hold the weight of the people sitting on it. It also puts less pressure on the frame since more springs are absorbing the weight. With sinuous springs, each spring is attached to the frame in the front and back, and thats it - that puts a lot of pressure on the frame - which is why most of them don't last very long.
> 
> 
> Getting the springs just this far almost took 2-3 hours. And my fingers are killing me from running the Jute twine through each one of those!!! It will take probably another 2 hours to finish it.
> Well thats all for now. For the next one I might show how to finish off the platform. Then all that is left is the back rest and the final piece of fabric that goes on the back of the sofa…then of course legs, and a dust cover for the bottom of the sofa. Thanks for reading!


This is really interesting. Upholstered furniture looks quite challenging - to me at least.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

dakremer said:


> *Springs in the platform*
> 
> Installing the springs is almost complete. I am choosing to install coil springs that are all hand tied together. This method is called "8-way hand tied." The benefit of this method is that it is stronger, it lasts way longer, and is more comfortable than sinuous springs. Sinuous springs (or "S" springs) is what most furniture companies use today. They do the job, but like most things these days, they aren't made to last. They also save furniture companies tons of time/money, because it is much easier/faster to install - unfortunately this means a lower quality sofa for the consumer. Installing the "8-way hand tied" springs takes probably 5X the time and is more costly for materials. Thats why if you buy a sofa that is truly "8-way hand tied" by a certified installer, it costs much more…...
> 
> In the first picture below, you can see that I've attached the platform to the arm rests. I did this by using 16 screws per side, all predrilled so the frame does not split on me (after all its just pine). Prior to attaching the platform to the arm rests, I laid out my springs to see where I needed to place my "jute webbing" on the underside of the sofa. The jute webbing is stapled to the bottom and stretched very tightly in a weave pattern. This is what the springs sit on. I hope you can see this from the 2nd picture down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably add some more jute webbing once the springs are completely tied, to give it some more strength. In the
> 
> In this next picture you can see I have started hand tying the springs. Can you guess why its called "8-way hand tied?" Once I am done, each spring will be attached to the frame 8 times, from 8 different directions. On top of that, each spring will be attached to every springs immediately surrounding it. In the picture below, i have gotten as far as "4-way hand tied." I still need to tie them off in both diagonal ways. Once it is all tied, if you put pressure on one coil, every surrounding coil helps in taking the load. This makes for a VERY strong system to hold the weight of the people sitting on it. It also puts less pressure on the frame since more springs are absorbing the weight. With sinuous springs, each spring is attached to the frame in the front and back, and thats it - that puts a lot of pressure on the frame - which is why most of them don't last very long.
> 
> 
> Getting the springs just this far almost took 2-3 hours. And my fingers are killing me from running the Jute twine through each one of those!!! It will take probably another 2 hours to finish it.
> Well thats all for now. For the next one I might show how to finish off the platform. Then all that is left is the back rest and the final piece of fabric that goes on the back of the sofa…then of course legs, and a dust cover for the bottom of the sofa. Thanks for reading!


Good to see traditional methods being used.

Martyn


----------



## lightweightladylefty

dakremer said:


> *Springs in the platform*
> 
> Installing the springs is almost complete. I am choosing to install coil springs that are all hand tied together. This method is called "8-way hand tied." The benefit of this method is that it is stronger, it lasts way longer, and is more comfortable than sinuous springs. Sinuous springs (or "S" springs) is what most furniture companies use today. They do the job, but like most things these days, they aren't made to last. They also save furniture companies tons of time/money, because it is much easier/faster to install - unfortunately this means a lower quality sofa for the consumer. Installing the "8-way hand tied" springs takes probably 5X the time and is more costly for materials. Thats why if you buy a sofa that is truly "8-way hand tied" by a certified installer, it costs much more…...
> 
> In the first picture below, you can see that I've attached the platform to the arm rests. I did this by using 16 screws per side, all predrilled so the frame does not split on me (after all its just pine). Prior to attaching the platform to the arm rests, I laid out my springs to see where I needed to place my "jute webbing" on the underside of the sofa. The jute webbing is stapled to the bottom and stretched very tightly in a weave pattern. This is what the springs sit on. I hope you can see this from the 2nd picture down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably add some more jute webbing once the springs are completely tied, to give it some more strength. In the
> 
> In this next picture you can see I have started hand tying the springs. Can you guess why its called "8-way hand tied?" Once I am done, each spring will be attached to the frame 8 times, from 8 different directions. On top of that, each spring will be attached to every springs immediately surrounding it. In the picture below, i have gotten as far as "4-way hand tied." I still need to tie them off in both diagonal ways. Once it is all tied, if you put pressure on one coil, every surrounding coil helps in taking the load. This makes for a VERY strong system to hold the weight of the people sitting on it. It also puts less pressure on the frame since more springs are absorbing the weight. With sinuous springs, each spring is attached to the frame in the front and back, and thats it - that puts a lot of pressure on the frame - which is why most of them don't last very long.
> 
> 
> Getting the springs just this far almost took 2-3 hours. And my fingers are killing me from running the Jute twine through each one of those!!! It will take probably another 2 hours to finish it.
> Well thats all for now. For the next one I might show how to finish off the platform. Then all that is left is the back rest and the final piece of fabric that goes on the back of the sofa…then of course legs, and a dust cover for the bottom of the sofa. Thanks for reading!


What an ambitious project! I made my first couch 20+ years ago and knew nothing about upholstered furniture construction. Needless to say, there were no 8-way, hand-tied coil springs (and it wasn't comfortable either). I haven't built any other upholstered furniture from scratch but have rebuilt and reupholstered a dozen or so pieces now and have learned something new each time. I, like you, am self-taught (from books and videos borrowed from the library). From my experience I have learned that I can never put in TOO much padding; it always seems to disappear just after it is finished!

I wish you success with your couch and will enjoy reading your progress.


----------



## Magnum

dakremer said:


> *Springs in the platform*
> 
> Installing the springs is almost complete. I am choosing to install coil springs that are all hand tied together. This method is called "8-way hand tied." The benefit of this method is that it is stronger, it lasts way longer, and is more comfortable than sinuous springs. Sinuous springs (or "S" springs) is what most furniture companies use today. They do the job, but like most things these days, they aren't made to last. They also save furniture companies tons of time/money, because it is much easier/faster to install - unfortunately this means a lower quality sofa for the consumer. Installing the "8-way hand tied" springs takes probably 5X the time and is more costly for materials. Thats why if you buy a sofa that is truly "8-way hand tied" by a certified installer, it costs much more…...
> 
> In the first picture below, you can see that I've attached the platform to the arm rests. I did this by using 16 screws per side, all predrilled so the frame does not split on me (after all its just pine). Prior to attaching the platform to the arm rests, I laid out my springs to see where I needed to place my "jute webbing" on the underside of the sofa. The jute webbing is stapled to the bottom and stretched very tightly in a weave pattern. This is what the springs sit on. I hope you can see this from the 2nd picture down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably add some more jute webbing once the springs are completely tied, to give it some more strength. In the
> 
> In this next picture you can see I have started hand tying the springs. Can you guess why its called "8-way hand tied?" Once I am done, each spring will be attached to the frame 8 times, from 8 different directions. On top of that, each spring will be attached to every springs immediately surrounding it. In the picture below, i have gotten as far as "4-way hand tied." I still need to tie them off in both diagonal ways. Once it is all tied, if you put pressure on one coil, every surrounding coil helps in taking the load. This makes for a VERY strong system to hold the weight of the people sitting on it. It also puts less pressure on the frame since more springs are absorbing the weight. With sinuous springs, each spring is attached to the frame in the front and back, and thats it - that puts a lot of pressure on the frame - which is why most of them don't last very long.
> 
> 
> Getting the springs just this far almost took 2-3 hours. And my fingers are killing me from running the Jute twine through each one of those!!! It will take probably another 2 hours to finish it.
> Well thats all for now. For the next one I might show how to finish off the platform. Then all that is left is the back rest and the final piece of fabric that goes on the back of the sofa…then of course legs, and a dust cover for the bottom of the sofa. Thanks for reading!


This is a very nice, complex, original, not easy to do, *"interesting"* piece of work. Is that better dakremer!! *ha ha!*

How's the "Chiropracting" going?????


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Springs in the platform*
> 
> Installing the springs is almost complete. I am choosing to install coil springs that are all hand tied together. This method is called "8-way hand tied." The benefit of this method is that it is stronger, it lasts way longer, and is more comfortable than sinuous springs. Sinuous springs (or "S" springs) is what most furniture companies use today. They do the job, but like most things these days, they aren't made to last. They also save furniture companies tons of time/money, because it is much easier/faster to install - unfortunately this means a lower quality sofa for the consumer. Installing the "8-way hand tied" springs takes probably 5X the time and is more costly for materials. Thats why if you buy a sofa that is truly "8-way hand tied" by a certified installer, it costs much more…...
> 
> In the first picture below, you can see that I've attached the platform to the arm rests. I did this by using 16 screws per side, all predrilled so the frame does not split on me (after all its just pine). Prior to attaching the platform to the arm rests, I laid out my springs to see where I needed to place my "jute webbing" on the underside of the sofa. The jute webbing is stapled to the bottom and stretched very tightly in a weave pattern. This is what the springs sit on. I hope you can see this from the 2nd picture down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably add some more jute webbing once the springs are completely tied, to give it some more strength. In the
> 
> In this next picture you can see I have started hand tying the springs. Can you guess why its called "8-way hand tied?" Once I am done, each spring will be attached to the frame 8 times, from 8 different directions. On top of that, each spring will be attached to every springs immediately surrounding it. In the picture below, i have gotten as far as "4-way hand tied." I still need to tie them off in both diagonal ways. Once it is all tied, if you put pressure on one coil, every surrounding coil helps in taking the load. This makes for a VERY strong system to hold the weight of the people sitting on it. It also puts less pressure on the frame since more springs are absorbing the weight. With sinuous springs, each spring is attached to the frame in the front and back, and thats it - that puts a lot of pressure on the frame - which is why most of them don't last very long.
> 
> 
> Getting the springs just this far almost took 2-3 hours. And my fingers are killing me from running the Jute twine through each one of those!!! It will take probably another 2 hours to finish it.
> Well thats all for now. For the next one I might show how to finish off the platform. Then all that is left is the back rest and the final piece of fabric that goes on the back of the sofa…then of course legs, and a dust cover for the bottom of the sofa. Thanks for reading!


I hope that is a good "interesting" and not a sarcastic one!! haha!


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Springs in the platform*
> 
> Installing the springs is almost complete. I am choosing to install coil springs that are all hand tied together. This method is called "8-way hand tied." The benefit of this method is that it is stronger, it lasts way longer, and is more comfortable than sinuous springs. Sinuous springs (or "S" springs) is what most furniture companies use today. They do the job, but like most things these days, they aren't made to last. They also save furniture companies tons of time/money, because it is much easier/faster to install - unfortunately this means a lower quality sofa for the consumer. Installing the "8-way hand tied" springs takes probably 5X the time and is more costly for materials. Thats why if you buy a sofa that is truly "8-way hand tied" by a certified installer, it costs much more…...
> 
> In the first picture below, you can see that I've attached the platform to the arm rests. I did this by using 16 screws per side, all predrilled so the frame does not split on me (after all its just pine). Prior to attaching the platform to the arm rests, I laid out my springs to see where I needed to place my "jute webbing" on the underside of the sofa. The jute webbing is stapled to the bottom and stretched very tightly in a weave pattern. This is what the springs sit on. I hope you can see this from the 2nd picture down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably add some more jute webbing once the springs are completely tied, to give it some more strength. In the
> 
> In this next picture you can see I have started hand tying the springs. Can you guess why its called "8-way hand tied?" Once I am done, each spring will be attached to the frame 8 times, from 8 different directions. On top of that, each spring will be attached to every springs immediately surrounding it. In the picture below, i have gotten as far as "4-way hand tied." I still need to tie them off in both diagonal ways. Once it is all tied, if you put pressure on one coil, every surrounding coil helps in taking the load. This makes for a VERY strong system to hold the weight of the people sitting on it. It also puts less pressure on the frame since more springs are absorbing the weight. With sinuous springs, each spring is attached to the frame in the front and back, and thats it - that puts a lot of pressure on the frame - which is why most of them don't last very long.
> 
> 
> Getting the springs just this far almost took 2-3 hours. And my fingers are killing me from running the Jute twine through each one of those!!! It will take probably another 2 hours to finish it.
> Well thats all for now. For the next one I might show how to finish off the platform. Then all that is left is the back rest and the final piece of fabric that goes on the back of the sofa…then of course legs, and a dust cover for the bottom of the sofa. Thanks for reading!


Rick, I start Chiropractic school in July!! I can't wait! Unfortunately once I do start, you guys probably wont be seeing much of me around here


----------



## Magnum

dakremer said:


> *Springs in the platform*
> 
> Installing the springs is almost complete. I am choosing to install coil springs that are all hand tied together. This method is called "8-way hand tied." The benefit of this method is that it is stronger, it lasts way longer, and is more comfortable than sinuous springs. Sinuous springs (or "S" springs) is what most furniture companies use today. They do the job, but like most things these days, they aren't made to last. They also save furniture companies tons of time/money, because it is much easier/faster to install - unfortunately this means a lower quality sofa for the consumer. Installing the "8-way hand tied" springs takes probably 5X the time and is more costly for materials. Thats why if you buy a sofa that is truly "8-way hand tied" by a certified installer, it costs much more…...
> 
> In the first picture below, you can see that I've attached the platform to the arm rests. I did this by using 16 screws per side, all predrilled so the frame does not split on me (after all its just pine). Prior to attaching the platform to the arm rests, I laid out my springs to see where I needed to place my "jute webbing" on the underside of the sofa. The jute webbing is stapled to the bottom and stretched very tightly in a weave pattern. This is what the springs sit on. I hope you can see this from the 2nd picture down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably add some more jute webbing once the springs are completely tied, to give it some more strength. In the
> 
> In this next picture you can see I have started hand tying the springs. Can you guess why its called "8-way hand tied?" Once I am done, each spring will be attached to the frame 8 times, from 8 different directions. On top of that, each spring will be attached to every springs immediately surrounding it. In the picture below, i have gotten as far as "4-way hand tied." I still need to tie them off in both diagonal ways. Once it is all tied, if you put pressure on one coil, every surrounding coil helps in taking the load. This makes for a VERY strong system to hold the weight of the people sitting on it. It also puts less pressure on the frame since more springs are absorbing the weight. With sinuous springs, each spring is attached to the frame in the front and back, and thats it - that puts a lot of pressure on the frame - which is why most of them don't last very long.
> 
> 
> Getting the springs just this far almost took 2-3 hours. And my fingers are killing me from running the Jute twine through each one of those!!! It will take probably another 2 hours to finish it.
> Well thats all for now. For the next one I might show how to finish off the platform. Then all that is left is the back rest and the final piece of fabric that goes on the back of the sofa…then of course legs, and a dust cover for the bottom of the sofa. Thanks for reading!


*DO IT!!!! & DO IT WELL!! Young Man!!*

I have a Left Hip that the* " Witch Doctors"* wanted to *REPLACE* over 30 years ago. "If you don't have this done you won't be able to *WALK in a YEAR!" *

A Left Shoulder, 20 Years ago that they wanted to *"TAKE APART*, Clean it all up, put it back together, a Sling for at least 6 Months."

They showed me the X-Rays (Somebody elses, I think) They Booked the Operating Room (*HINT $$$$*) I said NO! They got Mad!

A friend sent me to her *CHIROPRACTOR*. She did X-Rays. Politely said What? Where? !!! (HIP) Vertabre Pinching the *Sciatic Nerve*. THREE weeks later! No Pain! Few visits now and then for a year or so, NOTHING in the last 20 Years.

*Shoulder *....Pinched Brachial PLexus ….and C6 C7 & C8 Heavily Calsified, 2 weeks to relieve that one, still bothers me a little now & then 1 or 2 trips it's fine.

Wadda you call 20 MD's and 20 Lawyers all jumping off the Brooklyn Bridge at the Same Time? *.....NOT ENOUGH!!*

Yes! There are probably more GOOD ONES than BAD ONES. I have a couple as friends. Just have to be Carefull!

Rick


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

dakremer said:


> *Springs in the platform*
> 
> Installing the springs is almost complete. I am choosing to install coil springs that are all hand tied together. This method is called "8-way hand tied." The benefit of this method is that it is stronger, it lasts way longer, and is more comfortable than sinuous springs. Sinuous springs (or "S" springs) is what most furniture companies use today. They do the job, but like most things these days, they aren't made to last. They also save furniture companies tons of time/money, because it is much easier/faster to install - unfortunately this means a lower quality sofa for the consumer. Installing the "8-way hand tied" springs takes probably 5X the time and is more costly for materials. Thats why if you buy a sofa that is truly "8-way hand tied" by a certified installer, it costs much more…...
> 
> In the first picture below, you can see that I've attached the platform to the arm rests. I did this by using 16 screws per side, all predrilled so the frame does not split on me (after all its just pine). Prior to attaching the platform to the arm rests, I laid out my springs to see where I needed to place my "jute webbing" on the underside of the sofa. The jute webbing is stapled to the bottom and stretched very tightly in a weave pattern. This is what the springs sit on. I hope you can see this from the 2nd picture down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably add some more jute webbing once the springs are completely tied, to give it some more strength. In the
> 
> In this next picture you can see I have started hand tying the springs. Can you guess why its called "8-way hand tied?" Once I am done, each spring will be attached to the frame 8 times, from 8 different directions. On top of that, each spring will be attached to every springs immediately surrounding it. In the picture below, i have gotten as far as "4-way hand tied." I still need to tie them off in both diagonal ways. Once it is all tied, if you put pressure on one coil, every surrounding coil helps in taking the load. This makes for a VERY strong system to hold the weight of the people sitting on it. It also puts less pressure on the frame since more springs are absorbing the weight. With sinuous springs, each spring is attached to the frame in the front and back, and thats it - that puts a lot of pressure on the frame - which is why most of them don't last very long.
> 
> 
> Getting the springs just this far almost took 2-3 hours. And my fingers are killing me from running the Jute twine through each one of those!!! It will take probably another 2 hours to finish it.
> Well thats all for now. For the next one I might show how to finish off the platform. Then all that is left is the back rest and the final piece of fabric that goes on the back of the sofa…then of course legs, and a dust cover for the bottom of the sofa. Thanks for reading!


Do you have any tips on how to build a sofa?


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Springs in the platform*
> 
> Installing the springs is almost complete. I am choosing to install coil springs that are all hand tied together. This method is called "8-way hand tied." The benefit of this method is that it is stronger, it lasts way longer, and is more comfortable than sinuous springs. Sinuous springs (or "S" springs) is what most furniture companies use today. They do the job, but like most things these days, they aren't made to last. They also save furniture companies tons of time/money, because it is much easier/faster to install - unfortunately this means a lower quality sofa for the consumer. Installing the "8-way hand tied" springs takes probably 5X the time and is more costly for materials. Thats why if you buy a sofa that is truly "8-way hand tied" by a certified installer, it costs much more…...
> 
> In the first picture below, you can see that I've attached the platform to the arm rests. I did this by using 16 screws per side, all predrilled so the frame does not split on me (after all its just pine). Prior to attaching the platform to the arm rests, I laid out my springs to see where I needed to place my "jute webbing" on the underside of the sofa. The jute webbing is stapled to the bottom and stretched very tightly in a weave pattern. This is what the springs sit on. I hope you can see this from the 2nd picture down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably add some more jute webbing once the springs are completely tied, to give it some more strength. In the
> 
> In this next picture you can see I have started hand tying the springs. Can you guess why its called "8-way hand tied?" Once I am done, each spring will be attached to the frame 8 times, from 8 different directions. On top of that, each spring will be attached to every springs immediately surrounding it. In the picture below, i have gotten as far as "4-way hand tied." I still need to tie them off in both diagonal ways. Once it is all tied, if you put pressure on one coil, every surrounding coil helps in taking the load. This makes for a VERY strong system to hold the weight of the people sitting on it. It also puts less pressure on the frame since more springs are absorbing the weight. With sinuous springs, each spring is attached to the frame in the front and back, and thats it - that puts a lot of pressure on the frame - which is why most of them don't last very long.
> 
> 
> Getting the springs just this far almost took 2-3 hours. And my fingers are killing me from running the Jute twine through each one of those!!! It will take probably another 2 hours to finish it.
> Well thats all for now. For the next one I might show how to finish off the platform. Then all that is left is the back rest and the final piece of fabric that goes on the back of the sofa…then of course legs, and a dust cover for the bottom of the sofa. Thanks for reading!


Beginningwoodworker - I have tons of tips for you! haha - probably too many to type out - so if you have any specific questions, or if you are thinking about doing something like this yourself, just let me know and i'd love to help you!!


----------



## femmeboheme

dakremer said:


> *Springs in the platform*
> 
> Installing the springs is almost complete. I am choosing to install coil springs that are all hand tied together. This method is called "8-way hand tied." The benefit of this method is that it is stronger, it lasts way longer, and is more comfortable than sinuous springs. Sinuous springs (or "S" springs) is what most furniture companies use today. They do the job, but like most things these days, they aren't made to last. They also save furniture companies tons of time/money, because it is much easier/faster to install - unfortunately this means a lower quality sofa for the consumer. Installing the "8-way hand tied" springs takes probably 5X the time and is more costly for materials. Thats why if you buy a sofa that is truly "8-way hand tied" by a certified installer, it costs much more…...
> 
> In the first picture below, you can see that I've attached the platform to the arm rests. I did this by using 16 screws per side, all predrilled so the frame does not split on me (after all its just pine). Prior to attaching the platform to the arm rests, I laid out my springs to see where I needed to place my "jute webbing" on the underside of the sofa. The jute webbing is stapled to the bottom and stretched very tightly in a weave pattern. This is what the springs sit on. I hope you can see this from the 2nd picture down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably add some more jute webbing once the springs are completely tied, to give it some more strength. In the
> 
> In this next picture you can see I have started hand tying the springs. Can you guess why its called "8-way hand tied?" Once I am done, each spring will be attached to the frame 8 times, from 8 different directions. On top of that, each spring will be attached to every springs immediately surrounding it. In the picture below, i have gotten as far as "4-way hand tied." I still need to tie them off in both diagonal ways. Once it is all tied, if you put pressure on one coil, every surrounding coil helps in taking the load. This makes for a VERY strong system to hold the weight of the people sitting on it. It also puts less pressure on the frame since more springs are absorbing the weight. With sinuous springs, each spring is attached to the frame in the front and back, and thats it - that puts a lot of pressure on the frame - which is why most of them don't last very long.
> 
> 
> Getting the springs just this far almost took 2-3 hours. And my fingers are killing me from running the Jute twine through each one of those!!! It will take probably another 2 hours to finish it.
> Well thats all for now. For the next one I might show how to finish off the platform. Then all that is left is the back rest and the final piece of fabric that goes on the back of the sofa…then of course legs, and a dust cover for the bottom of the sofa. Thanks for reading!


I don't know if you still check this but do you mind if I ask where you got your coil springs and any specifics about the springs that you remember (size, diameter…)
Thanks!


----------



## pablorue

dakremer said:


> *Springs in the platform*
> 
> Installing the springs is almost complete. I am choosing to install coil springs that are all hand tied together. This method is called "8-way hand tied." The benefit of this method is that it is stronger, it lasts way longer, and is more comfortable than sinuous springs. Sinuous springs (or "S" springs) is what most furniture companies use today. They do the job, but like most things these days, they aren't made to last. They also save furniture companies tons of time/money, because it is much easier/faster to install - unfortunately this means a lower quality sofa for the consumer. Installing the "8-way hand tied" springs takes probably 5X the time and is more costly for materials. Thats why if you buy a sofa that is truly "8-way hand tied" by a certified installer, it costs much more…...
> 
> In the first picture below, you can see that I've attached the platform to the arm rests. I did this by using 16 screws per side, all predrilled so the frame does not split on me (after all its just pine). Prior to attaching the platform to the arm rests, I laid out my springs to see where I needed to place my "jute webbing" on the underside of the sofa. The jute webbing is stapled to the bottom and stretched very tightly in a weave pattern. This is what the springs sit on. I hope you can see this from the 2nd picture down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably add some more jute webbing once the springs are completely tied, to give it some more strength. In the
> 
> In this next picture you can see I have started hand tying the springs. Can you guess why its called "8-way hand tied?" Once I am done, each spring will be attached to the frame 8 times, from 8 different directions. On top of that, each spring will be attached to every springs immediately surrounding it. In the picture below, i have gotten as far as "4-way hand tied." I still need to tie them off in both diagonal ways. Once it is all tied, if you put pressure on one coil, every surrounding coil helps in taking the load. This makes for a VERY strong system to hold the weight of the people sitting on it. It also puts less pressure on the frame since more springs are absorbing the weight. With sinuous springs, each spring is attached to the frame in the front and back, and thats it - that puts a lot of pressure on the frame - which is why most of them don't last very long.
> 
> 
> Getting the springs just this far almost took 2-3 hours. And my fingers are killing me from running the Jute twine through each one of those!!! It will take probably another 2 hours to finish it.
> Well thats all for now. For the next one I might show how to finish off the platform. Then all that is left is the back rest and the final piece of fabric that goes on the back of the sofa…then of course legs, and a dust cover for the bottom of the sofa. Thanks for reading!


Hi, I know this is a bit old, but hopefully someone can still help.
I'm in the process of starting a sofa similar to this. I live in Nicaragua (but am English) and so obtaining materials (or at least quality ones) is challenging to say the least.

1)How did you attach the springs to the webbing at the bottom? 
I've seen some that use an expensive 'clench it' tool and others have sewn them on to the webbing.
Unfortunately I cannot obtain the webbing and so am using a kind of plastic hammock material doubled over that I hope will be strong enough.

2) What spacing is recommended between the springs? Is more per foot better/firmer? or do they interfere with each other?

3) How is your sofa now? after nearly 6 years? it looked great! and very comfortable…

Thanks in advance for any help.

PS - am using springs from a dumped mattress (slightly shorter than yours and possibly thinner).


----------



## dakremer

*Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*

So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


----------



## wichle

dakremer said:


> *Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*
> 
> So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


Too bad people aren't watching. Good job looks great


----------



## Dez

dakremer said:


> *Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*
> 
> So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


I have been watching with interest. I have concluded that you are more determined than I - or more of a masochist, one or the other (maybe both?  )
Please continue!


----------



## a1Jim

dakremer said:


> *Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*
> 
> So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


Its cool watching it come together


----------



## uffitze

dakremer said:


> *Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*
> 
> So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


I'm interested too … I haven't done much upholstery.


----------



## wwbeds

dakremer said:


> *Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*
> 
> So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


Looks good. I built a few for my murphy beds, but I had someone else cover it. Mine was a lot more simpler too. This looks great! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## ratchet

dakremer said:


> *Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*
> 
> So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


Very interesting project. Looking forward to future installments!


----------



## NateFinch

dakremer said:


> *Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*
> 
> So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


I think this series is terribly interesting. I'd love to be able to build a couch to my own specifications. heck, maybe this will give me enough information to replace the springs in the bottom of my current couch.


----------



## Wolffarmer

dakremer said:


> *Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*
> 
> So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


So many questions

How many miles of string do you have in that? How many miles does it feel like? 
Where did you get the springs? What booze did you drink to get the courage to tackle that project?

Looking good and always very good to learn new things.

Randy


----------



## CaptainSkully

dakremer said:


> *Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*
> 
> So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


I have enjoyed this blog very much, I just didn't have anything to say mid-build. I was actually thinking that when we get back from our circumnavigation, I might build a couch just like this. As a professional rigger, we use marlinespike hitches to tension twine. This info may be a bit late. Please feel free to do a "how-to" if you feel so inclined, so I can favorite it. Thanks.


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*
> 
> So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


Wolffarmer…I don't even want to add up how much string. I think when it was all said and done it was something like 500ft of twine, along with 300+ knots. I'm glad that part of it is over. It was definitely that hardest part. Hopefully the rest will go smoothly from here! Thanks for reading, and commenting!


----------



## sras

dakremer said:


> *Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*
> 
> So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


I find this to be quite interesting as well. Upholstered furniture can have so many more options in terms of shape, fabrics and structure. You refer to 8 way tied springs as longer lasting. What eventually wears out in this type of construction? Does the twine break or do the springs go soft?

I am not sure why you think people are not interested. Your last post had ~250 reads in ~one day. I am usually pretty pleased with that. I think you will find people will keep viewing your blog for months to come. Keep up the good work!


----------



## chrisstef

dakremer said:


> *Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*
> 
> So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


Quite an undertaking … not only would i call yur post here interesting but impressive as well… the closest i ever came to upholstering was on a poker table abd i think that was enough staples for me


----------



## interpim

dakremer said:


> *Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*
> 
> So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


I'm pretty sure a lot more people are looking on with interest at your blog… as far as comments go though, I would go so far as to say only 5 - 10% will actually comment. I am guilty of this at times, and not innocent this time either. Please continue to post this series, I am very interested in the process and outcome.


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*
> 
> So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


Sorry guys, I didnt mean that as a *GRUMPY* "i'm not going to waste my time".....I guess ultimately I was just saying I'm going to shorten up the writing and include more pictures maybe, and if you guys have any questions you can just ask me. So its not longer really a "How to" but more of a "project progress" - I'd still be happy to answer any questions, or go more in detail on some things - if asked.

Sras - from sofas that I have seen, its most often the jute webbing at the bottom starts breaking, before the twine breaks. Once all the springs are tied together they all work as one unit. so if you put pressure on one spring, you're essentially putting pressure on all of the springs. This makes the springs last a VERY long time. (compared to Sinusous springs - you put pressure on one spring, you are basically putting all the pressure on that ONE spring).... but as far as failure of this system. Unless the sofa is abused or used very very heavily (kids jumping on it, etc) this spring system will last a life time!

thanks for all the positive feedback - hope you are enjoying! So far its not as hard as i thought (even though the springs sucked….big time)


----------



## PurpLev

dakremer said:


> *Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*
> 
> So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


very cool progress. must be great being able to build your own!


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*
> 
> So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


Wolffarmer…..I got the springs from other sofas that people were throwing away!! Where I live people are always setting their old sofas out by the trash to be picked up and hauled away. Usually when I see this, there is 2 things I immediately do. 1) check to see what hardwoods are in it, and salvage if possible. 2) see what kind of springs are in it…if its the coil ones, I try and grab them. They can be close to $2 a piece if bought. the sofa i'm building has almost 36 springs….


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*
> 
> So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


otherwise you can buy those springs off ebay…just type in Coil springs, or Sofa springs, or something like that….


----------



## lightweightladylefty

dakremer said:


> *Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*
> 
> So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


To look at the photo of the tied springs, one would surmise that you were a professional with many years experience. They look perfect - all exactly and evenly spaced and tied. After having reupholstered numerous pieces, your work looks superior to much of what I have taken apart.

Keep posting; your blog is really quite inspiring to us.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

dakremer said:


> *Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*
> 
> So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


Thats cool!


----------



## Brad_Nailor

dakremer said:


> *Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*
> 
> So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


Wow..I gota say…building your own sofa..that's pretty ambitious! It's coming out great, very interesting watching it come together.


----------



## japanesewoodworker

dakremer said:


> *Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*
> 
> So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


If no else is interested, at LEAST I am….
Is this a "hobby" ?
or
Are you a "professional" sofa builder ?

Did you use Pine (wood) for the frame ?


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*
> 
> So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


I am not a professional, and this is not a hobby either! haha. I'm one of those guys that thinks he can build anything, so I decided to try and build a couch….I actually needed a new couch, so it works out great! Yes the frame is all pine! with screw and glue joints…


----------



## earthburr

dakremer said:


> *Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*
> 
> So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


I'm SOOOO impressed by people who decide to do something and just do it, even if they've never done it before. Hurrah for determination and confidence! I am hugely grateful for your blog, as I'm trying to understand the innards of sofas as an interior designer, and your photo of the 8-way tied springs is fabulously clear. Where did you find information on how it's done? Also, I'm very interested in the fact that you refer to rubber foam-is that because you know how toxic the standard petroleum-based sofa foams are? Brilliant to take the springs out of old sofas. And one more thing-good job with the nice straight seams there! If you hadn't said you were new to sewing, I wouldn't have known.


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*
> 
> So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


Thanks Earthburr. It was a real learning experience. I started that when I didnt know much about woodworking, and new absolutely nothing about sewing. Also built the entire thing in my kitchen/living room - haha..not ideal. I'm more experienced in both now - I would love to make another one, and would definitely make some changes in the structure.

I found information on the 8-way-hand-tied by googling it, and going to the library and looking at some upholstery books. There is a lot of great books/info in the libraries that isnt on the internet. I used foam rubber because at the time of building it, thats what most furniture companies were already using. Its nice stuff. You can buy different densities and firmness of foam to suit your needs.

I lived in a college town at the time, and at the end of the rental period, everyone would be tossing their sofas. I just went around an opened them up, and took the springs - huge money saver. If i had to do it over again, I'd go with S springs though. Coil springs (8 way hand tied) are better and last a VERY long time, however most people dont keep sofa's that long anymore (like they used to). S springs work just fine as long as the frame is strong. S springs are also A LOT easier to install, and allow you more design options because the base/platform doesnt need to be so thick

The sewing part is definitely easier now - I've upholstered a few things. If you look through my projects (on this site) you can see some other things i've upholstered. Practice makes perfect.

I think when I get my own shop some day, I'll try making another sofa - its very rewarding. Let me know if you have any other questions! Thanks again


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

dakremer said:


> *Finished springs, starting on the Back Rest*
> 
> So far I'm done with the "8-way hand tied springs" as you can see from the pics below. I think I tied over 300 knots for the entire thing. It must have taken me like 5 hours just for the springs (if not more). My fingers are killing me - jute twine is not very forgiving. Anyways I tested it out and it is VERY sturdy. It seems to be working exactly like its supposed to. I then constructed the back rest. This was the part that I was least confident about. Not sure if the way I'm doing it is going to suffice - what do you think? I might make changes - but I think when I wrap it in all the layers and staple all the fabric to it, and attach it to the arm rests and platform, It might be alright. I also started sewing the fabric for the front of the sofa and wanted to get the platform completely finished, but of course I ran out of staples, and being a Sunday night, no place was open to go buy more. I've used TONS of staples so far, and theres plenty more coming. Thanks for reading!


Making a COUCH? Are you NUTS???

I LOVE IT!!!

Watching this one now, how was I missing it to this point??

EDIT: How "did" I miss this one? There's a series to read, and I'm on it!


----------



## dakremer

*platform finished...almost there!!!*

I am sorry I do not have a lot of time before going to work, so I will not be able to write a whole bunch. I finished the platform today. All that is left is the backrest. I will hopefully have that finished tomorrow, and then all that is left is the pillows, and legs. Here are some pictures of what it looks like so far. sorry this has to be so short, but I am running out of time…if you have any questions, just ask me, otherwise maybe I can post more about it later on - i just wanted to get something posted because I wont have time to do it later tonight. I hope everyone is enjoying and have a great day!


----------



## PurpLev

dakremer said:


> *platform finished...almost there!!!*
> 
> I am sorry I do not have a lot of time before going to work, so I will not be able to write a whole bunch. I finished the platform today. All that is left is the backrest. I will hopefully have that finished tomorrow, and then all that is left is the pillows, and legs. Here are some pictures of what it looks like so far. sorry this has to be so short, but I am running out of time…if you have any questions, just ask me, otherwise maybe I can post more about it later on - i just wanted to get something posted because I wont have time to do it later tonight. I hope everyone is enjoying and have a great day!


pretty awesome!


----------



## a1Jim

dakremer said:


> *platform finished...almost there!!!*
> 
> I am sorry I do not have a lot of time before going to work, so I will not be able to write a whole bunch. I finished the platform today. All that is left is the backrest. I will hopefully have that finished tomorrow, and then all that is left is the pillows, and legs. Here are some pictures of what it looks like so far. sorry this has to be so short, but I am running out of time…if you have any questions, just ask me, otherwise maybe I can post more about it later on - i just wanted to get something posted because I wont have time to do it later tonight. I hope everyone is enjoying and have a great day!


It's been cool watching


----------



## Eli

dakremer said:


> *platform finished...almost there!!!*
> 
> I am sorry I do not have a lot of time before going to work, so I will not be able to write a whole bunch. I finished the platform today. All that is left is the backrest. I will hopefully have that finished tomorrow, and then all that is left is the pillows, and legs. Here are some pictures of what it looks like so far. sorry this has to be so short, but I am running out of time…if you have any questions, just ask me, otherwise maybe I can post more about it later on - i just wanted to get something posted because I wont have time to do it later tonight. I hope everyone is enjoying and have a great day!


This is awesome! Well done on hand tying the springs, too. I'm really interested in upholstery and I'm really glad I found your posts.

How did you determine how much webbing to put? On the seats I've done, I fill the space with webbing. But I'm only doing chair seats so far. I've been told that tightly knit webbing is European and less webbing is more common to America, or maybe it was the other way around. That webbing with the red stripe is the best kind, though.

Are you using tacks or staples? Any horse hair? Did you sew the cushions, too?

Again, this is fantastic. Keep up the great work and thanks for posting.

Eli


----------



## russ960

dakremer said:


> *platform finished...almost there!!!*
> 
> I am sorry I do not have a lot of time before going to work, so I will not be able to write a whole bunch. I finished the platform today. All that is left is the backrest. I will hopefully have that finished tomorrow, and then all that is left is the pillows, and legs. Here are some pictures of what it looks like so far. sorry this has to be so short, but I am running out of time…if you have any questions, just ask me, otherwise maybe I can post more about it later on - i just wanted to get something posted because I wont have time to do it later tonight. I hope everyone is enjoying and have a great day!


Awesome work. Keep it up.


----------



## j_olsen

dakremer said:


> *platform finished...almost there!!!*
> 
> I am sorry I do not have a lot of time before going to work, so I will not be able to write a whole bunch. I finished the platform today. All that is left is the backrest. I will hopefully have that finished tomorrow, and then all that is left is the pillows, and legs. Here are some pictures of what it looks like so far. sorry this has to be so short, but I am running out of time…if you have any questions, just ask me, otherwise maybe I can post more about it later on - i just wanted to get something posted because I wont have time to do it later tonight. I hope everyone is enjoying and have a great day!


i've always thought of doing a couch but just never knew where to start 
with that said-a big thanks for the blog


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

dakremer said:


> *platform finished...almost there!!!*
> 
> I am sorry I do not have a lot of time before going to work, so I will not be able to write a whole bunch. I finished the platform today. All that is left is the backrest. I will hopefully have that finished tomorrow, and then all that is left is the pillows, and legs. Here are some pictures of what it looks like so far. sorry this has to be so short, but I am running out of time…if you have any questions, just ask me, otherwise maybe I can post more about it later on - i just wanted to get something posted because I wont have time to do it later tonight. I hope everyone is enjoying and have a great day!


Looks good.


----------



## smartlikestick

dakremer said:


> *platform finished...almost there!!!*
> 
> I am sorry I do not have a lot of time before going to work, so I will not be able to write a whole bunch. I finished the platform today. All that is left is the backrest. I will hopefully have that finished tomorrow, and then all that is left is the pillows, and legs. Here are some pictures of what it looks like so far. sorry this has to be so short, but I am running out of time…if you have any questions, just ask me, otherwise maybe I can post more about it later on - i just wanted to get something posted because I wont have time to do it later tonight. I hope everyone is enjoying and have a great day!


That is really awesome. Can I ask how the costs of all the specialized material compare to just buying a couch?


----------



## CalebJames

dakremer said:


> *platform finished...almost there!!!*
> 
> I am sorry I do not have a lot of time before going to work, so I will not be able to write a whole bunch. I finished the platform today. All that is left is the backrest. I will hopefully have that finished tomorrow, and then all that is left is the pillows, and legs. Here are some pictures of what it looks like so far. sorry this has to be so short, but I am running out of time…if you have any questions, just ask me, otherwise maybe I can post more about it later on - i just wanted to get something posted because I wont have time to do it later tonight. I hope everyone is enjoying and have a great day!


I have been wanting to do a project like this. Nice to see the concept.


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *platform finished...almost there!!!*
> 
> I am sorry I do not have a lot of time before going to work, so I will not be able to write a whole bunch. I finished the platform today. All that is left is the backrest. I will hopefully have that finished tomorrow, and then all that is left is the pillows, and legs. Here are some pictures of what it looks like so far. sorry this has to be so short, but I am running out of time…if you have any questions, just ask me, otherwise maybe I can post more about it later on - i just wanted to get something posted because I wont have time to do it later tonight. I hope everyone is enjoying and have a great day!


Eli - The springs were definitely the hardest part!! they took FOREVER to do….but in the end it is worth it because it is a FAR better system than any other spring system (for sofas, etc). As far as the jute webbing - I placed all of my springs inside the platform (on the ground) to see how I wanted to space them out. Once I did that I marked the edges of the wood where the spring rows/columns would be. Then I just stretched my webbing along those lines. I thought what I had was enough, but the more I think about it, i've spent so much time making this thing, I'm going to fill the rest of the holes with more Just Webbing to make it as strong as possible. By the way…the "webbing with the red stripes" is called Jute Webbing, and it is definitely really nice, and strong. The twine I used to tie the springs together is also called Jute twine - very strong stuff. I am using staples - not tacks. To hold the twine to the frame i just used some 3/4 roofing nails. And I have no sewed the cushions YET..but plan on it. I started this thing, i'm going to finish it - and do all the work myself. All the sewing is all my own - first time ever doing it. anyways, let me know if you have more questions or if you want more details/help on anything - thanks a lot!


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *platform finished...almost there!!!*
> 
> I am sorry I do not have a lot of time before going to work, so I will not be able to write a whole bunch. I finished the platform today. All that is left is the backrest. I will hopefully have that finished tomorrow, and then all that is left is the pillows, and legs. Here are some pictures of what it looks like so far. sorry this has to be so short, but I am running out of time…if you have any questions, just ask me, otherwise maybe I can post more about it later on - i just wanted to get something posted because I wont have time to do it later tonight. I hope everyone is enjoying and have a great day!


Smartlikestick - Actually I am making this couch for VERY cheap. All the springs were salvaged from people throwing their couches away. So was some of the foam - for padding the arms, etc. I also got all of the dacron (the fluffy white stuff) for basically free - Menards was using it as snow for the christmas display and were throwing it away - I bought probably 50 yards of it for like $5 - dacron usually runs like $4 a yard - so HUGE savings. All the wood (since its just pine) only cost me about $20. The foam will cost me about $60 and the all the fabric was about about $120. Besides that, and staples and twine, and a few other smaller items - thats all the cost. I think it'll end up being about $200 total once I'm done. But even if i bought all the materials new, you could still build it for cheaper than buying a new one. A "good" new couch, with 8-way-hand tied springs will run you atleast $800-1000. You can get cheaper couches obviously ($400+) but the spring system is not as good, and wont last as long. Plus even better - I built this couch to the EXACT size I wanted. I wanted it really deep, and long enough where I can lay down without bending my knees. So it really al depends on the circumstances. Maybe when I'm all done building it, I'll put it on craigslist just to see how much I could sell it for!!


----------



## CaptainSkully

dakremer said:


> *platform finished...almost there!!!*
> 
> I am sorry I do not have a lot of time before going to work, so I will not be able to write a whole bunch. I finished the platform today. All that is left is the backrest. I will hopefully have that finished tomorrow, and then all that is left is the pillows, and legs. Here are some pictures of what it looks like so far. sorry this has to be so short, but I am running out of time…if you have any questions, just ask me, otherwise maybe I can post more about it later on - i just wanted to get something posted because I wont have time to do it later tonight. I hope everyone is enjoying and have a great day!


Very interesting. Did you find plans or some procedure, or did you just figure it out from destroying other couches to harvest the springs? I totally understand being able to lay down on the couch. I'm going to miss our couch when we go cruising.


----------



## CaptainSkully

dakremer said:


> *platform finished...almost there!!!*
> 
> I am sorry I do not have a lot of time before going to work, so I will not be able to write a whole bunch. I finished the platform today. All that is left is the backrest. I will hopefully have that finished tomorrow, and then all that is left is the pillows, and legs. Here are some pictures of what it looks like so far. sorry this has to be so short, but I am running out of time…if you have any questions, just ask me, otherwise maybe I can post more about it later on - i just wanted to get something posted because I wont have time to do it later tonight. I hope everyone is enjoying and have a great day!


Very interesting. Did you find plans or some procedure, or did you just figure it out from destroying other couches to harvest the springs? I totally understand being able to lay down on the couch. I'm going to miss our couch when we go cruising.


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *platform finished...almost there!!!*
> 
> I am sorry I do not have a lot of time before going to work, so I will not be able to write a whole bunch. I finished the platform today. All that is left is the backrest. I will hopefully have that finished tomorrow, and then all that is left is the pillows, and legs. Here are some pictures of what it looks like so far. sorry this has to be so short, but I am running out of time…if you have any questions, just ask me, otherwise maybe I can post more about it later on - i just wanted to get something posted because I wont have time to do it later tonight. I hope everyone is enjoying and have a great day!


I figured out how to make the couch just from tearing apart other couches! As far as the sewing and springs though, I went to the library and learned how to do it - but then I kind of did it my own way too! Yes, the laying down part is key - after work, no one wants to take a nap in their bed, they want to plop down on the sofa and watch some TV…and thats exactly what I plan on doing


----------



## Eli

dakremer said:


> *platform finished...almost there!!!*
> 
> I am sorry I do not have a lot of time before going to work, so I will not be able to write a whole bunch. I finished the platform today. All that is left is the backrest. I will hopefully have that finished tomorrow, and then all that is left is the pillows, and legs. Here are some pictures of what it looks like so far. sorry this has to be so short, but I am running out of time…if you have any questions, just ask me, otherwise maybe I can post more about it later on - i just wanted to get something posted because I wont have time to do it later tonight. I hope everyone is enjoying and have a great day!


This is a great resource and there's a very good book about traditional upholstering methods: http://www.evenfallstudios.com/woodworks_library/woodworks_library.html.

I accept your info for info deal and I'll have a blog on upholstering a slip seat for you shortly.


----------



## dakremer

*Sofa upholstery complete, legs next....*

Hey LJ's. So I have the upholstery of the sofa frame complete. The only thing left as far as upholstery, is the seat cushion and pillows!! My next step is making the legs. This is where I need some advice from you guys. I was planning on making some legs that are really big and bulky, probably either black or dark shade of brown (like walnut), but I was wondering what you guys think? I was also thinking about only doing 1 long seat cushion. I kind of like the fact of not having any cracks to lose keys in  But again, was wondering what you guys think? The pictures are below, and again if you have any questions just let me know and I'd be happy to answer them. Thanks a lot!! My next post will be of the finished sofa under Projects. Thanks for all the support!!

Sorry, I can't figure out a way to make the picture smaller so you can see the whole thing!! Photobucket sucks. Anyways you can click on the picture and it'll take you to the full size pic. Thanks!!


----------



## tyskkvinna

dakremer said:


> *Sofa upholstery complete, legs next....*
> 
> Hey LJ's. So I have the upholstery of the sofa frame complete. The only thing left as far as upholstery, is the seat cushion and pillows!! My next step is making the legs. This is where I need some advice from you guys. I was planning on making some legs that are really big and bulky, probably either black or dark shade of brown (like walnut), but I was wondering what you guys think? I was also thinking about only doing 1 long seat cushion. I kind of like the fact of not having any cracks to lose keys in  But again, was wondering what you guys think? The pictures are below, and again if you have any questions just let me know and I'd be happy to answer them. Thanks a lot!! My next post will be of the finished sofa under Projects. Thanks for all the support!!
> 
> Sorry, I can't figure out a way to make the picture smaller so you can see the whole thing!! Photobucket sucks. Anyways you can click on the picture and it'll take you to the full size pic. Thanks!!


how wide is it again? (re: the cushion)

I think some bulky walnut legs would look amazing on this!


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Sofa upholstery complete, legs next....*
> 
> Hey LJ's. So I have the upholstery of the sofa frame complete. The only thing left as far as upholstery, is the seat cushion and pillows!! My next step is making the legs. This is where I need some advice from you guys. I was planning on making some legs that are really big and bulky, probably either black or dark shade of brown (like walnut), but I was wondering what you guys think? I was also thinking about only doing 1 long seat cushion. I kind of like the fact of not having any cracks to lose keys in  But again, was wondering what you guys think? The pictures are below, and again if you have any questions just let me know and I'd be happy to answer them. Thanks a lot!! My next post will be of the finished sofa under Projects. Thanks for all the support!!
> 
> Sorry, I can't figure out a way to make the picture smaller so you can see the whole thing!! Photobucket sucks. Anyways you can click on the picture and it'll take you to the full size pic. Thanks!!


Tyskkvinna - it is 6' between the arm rests. The arm rests are about 8" each, so the total width is about 88"


----------



## rhett

dakremer said:


> *Sofa upholstery complete, legs next....*
> 
> Hey LJ's. So I have the upholstery of the sofa frame complete. The only thing left as far as upholstery, is the seat cushion and pillows!! My next step is making the legs. This is where I need some advice from you guys. I was planning on making some legs that are really big and bulky, probably either black or dark shade of brown (like walnut), but I was wondering what you guys think? I was also thinking about only doing 1 long seat cushion. I kind of like the fact of not having any cracks to lose keys in  But again, was wondering what you guys think? The pictures are below, and again if you have any questions just let me know and I'd be happy to answer them. Thanks a lot!! My next post will be of the finished sofa under Projects. Thanks for all the support!!
> 
> Sorry, I can't figure out a way to make the picture smaller so you can see the whole thing!! Photobucket sucks. Anyways you can click on the picture and it'll take you to the full size pic. Thanks!!


Why not build a recessed toekick set back equal all the way around. You know mitered corners and all. Then nothing will get lost under the couch. It is also a high end look as opposed to four feet. Just a thought.


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Sofa upholstery complete, legs next....*
> 
> Hey LJ's. So I have the upholstery of the sofa frame complete. The only thing left as far as upholstery, is the seat cushion and pillows!! My next step is making the legs. This is where I need some advice from you guys. I was planning on making some legs that are really big and bulky, probably either black or dark shade of brown (like walnut), but I was wondering what you guys think? I was also thinking about only doing 1 long seat cushion. I kind of like the fact of not having any cracks to lose keys in  But again, was wondering what you guys think? The pictures are below, and again if you have any questions just let me know and I'd be happy to answer them. Thanks a lot!! My next post will be of the finished sofa under Projects. Thanks for all the support!!
> 
> Sorry, I can't figure out a way to make the picture smaller so you can see the whole thing!! Photobucket sucks. Anyways you can click on the picture and it'll take you to the full size pic. Thanks!!


rhett, that sounds like a good idea! I will definitely consider it!


----------



## a1Jim

dakremer said:


> *Sofa upholstery complete, legs next....*
> 
> Hey LJ's. So I have the upholstery of the sofa frame complete. The only thing left as far as upholstery, is the seat cushion and pillows!! My next step is making the legs. This is where I need some advice from you guys. I was planning on making some legs that are really big and bulky, probably either black or dark shade of brown (like walnut), but I was wondering what you guys think? I was also thinking about only doing 1 long seat cushion. I kind of like the fact of not having any cracks to lose keys in  But again, was wondering what you guys think? The pictures are below, and again if you have any questions just let me know and I'd be happy to answer them. Thanks a lot!! My next post will be of the finished sofa under Projects. Thanks for all the support!!
> 
> Sorry, I can't figure out a way to make the picture smaller so you can see the whole thing!! Photobucket sucks. Anyways you can click on the picture and it'll take you to the full size pic. Thanks!!


I've really enjoyed this build well done.


----------



## tdv

dakremer said:


> *Sofa upholstery complete, legs next....*
> 
> Hey LJ's. So I have the upholstery of the sofa frame complete. The only thing left as far as upholstery, is the seat cushion and pillows!! My next step is making the legs. This is where I need some advice from you guys. I was planning on making some legs that are really big and bulky, probably either black or dark shade of brown (like walnut), but I was wondering what you guys think? I was also thinking about only doing 1 long seat cushion. I kind of like the fact of not having any cracks to lose keys in  But again, was wondering what you guys think? The pictures are below, and again if you have any questions just let me know and I'd be happy to answer them. Thanks a lot!! My next post will be of the finished sofa under Projects. Thanks for all the support!!
> 
> Sorry, I can't figure out a way to make the picture smaller so you can see the whole thing!! Photobucket sucks. Anyways you can click on the picture and it'll take you to the full size pic. Thanks!!


I think large dark/black gloss wood bun feet would look good on this sofa a little like the shape of a curling stone. They would also act as a glide to move the sofa. Regarding the upholstery a single cushion would look ok but you would have to put deep buttons in about every 8" square to stop such a large sheet of material from shifting around on the foam cushion & to retain it's neat appearance, material quickly stretches & would look loose & saggy without some tension. So far you've done a great job I like it
Best to you 
Trevor


----------



## CharlesNeil

dakremer said:


> *Sofa upholstery complete, legs next....*
> 
> Hey LJ's. So I have the upholstery of the sofa frame complete. The only thing left as far as upholstery, is the seat cushion and pillows!! My next step is making the legs. This is where I need some advice from you guys. I was planning on making some legs that are really big and bulky, probably either black or dark shade of brown (like walnut), but I was wondering what you guys think? I was also thinking about only doing 1 long seat cushion. I kind of like the fact of not having any cracks to lose keys in  But again, was wondering what you guys think? The pictures are below, and again if you have any questions just let me know and I'd be happy to answer them. Thanks a lot!! My next post will be of the finished sofa under Projects. Thanks for all the support!!
> 
> Sorry, I can't figure out a way to make the picture smaller so you can see the whole thing!! Photobucket sucks. Anyways you can click on the picture and it'll take you to the full size pic. Thanks!!


personally I see this as having some walnut "tubafores" stacked in a reverse pyrimid.. super job my friend.. 
I agree it need's bulk in the feet but it also need's dimension and texture , stacked 2×4's graduating down would look good to me, and add the added dimension it needs, and at 6 'span a center leg would look good and serve as a extra support .. so a double sided one

mitered corners of course .. or not it would look great either way
l


----------



## hannes

dakremer said:


> *Sofa upholstery complete, legs next....*
> 
> Hey LJ's. So I have the upholstery of the sofa frame complete. The only thing left as far as upholstery, is the seat cushion and pillows!! My next step is making the legs. This is where I need some advice from you guys. I was planning on making some legs that are really big and bulky, probably either black or dark shade of brown (like walnut), but I was wondering what you guys think? I was also thinking about only doing 1 long seat cushion. I kind of like the fact of not having any cracks to lose keys in  But again, was wondering what you guys think? The pictures are below, and again if you have any questions just let me know and I'd be happy to answer them. Thanks a lot!! My next post will be of the finished sofa under Projects. Thanks for all the support!!
> 
> Sorry, I can't figure out a way to make the picture smaller so you can see the whole thing!! Photobucket sucks. Anyways you can click on the picture and it'll take you to the full size pic. Thanks!!


Looks very good so far. I also vote for bulky dark colour feet. If you are going to make the seat cushion out of foam then just be careful what might happen is when a single person sit on it on the one side the other side might pop up and kinda hang in the air which might not be what you were looking for.


----------



## chrisstef

dakremer said:


> *Sofa upholstery complete, legs next....*
> 
> Hey LJ's. So I have the upholstery of the sofa frame complete. The only thing left as far as upholstery, is the seat cushion and pillows!! My next step is making the legs. This is where I need some advice from you guys. I was planning on making some legs that are really big and bulky, probably either black or dark shade of brown (like walnut), but I was wondering what you guys think? I was also thinking about only doing 1 long seat cushion. I kind of like the fact of not having any cracks to lose keys in  But again, was wondering what you guys think? The pictures are below, and again if you have any questions just let me know and I'd be happy to answer them. Thanks a lot!! My next post will be of the finished sofa under Projects. Thanks for all the support!!
> 
> Sorry, I can't figure out a way to make the picture smaller so you can see the whole thing!! Photobucket sucks. Anyways you can click on the picture and it'll take you to the full size pic. Thanks!!


I have also really enjoyed this blog, im super impressed with your fortitude to tackle the upholstering and sewing. I dont think id have the "cajones" to get my Betsy Ross on like that. Kudos to you!


----------



## Dez

dakremer said:


> *Sofa upholstery complete, legs next....*
> 
> Hey LJ's. So I have the upholstery of the sofa frame complete. The only thing left as far as upholstery, is the seat cushion and pillows!! My next step is making the legs. This is where I need some advice from you guys. I was planning on making some legs that are really big and bulky, probably either black or dark shade of brown (like walnut), but I was wondering what you guys think? I was also thinking about only doing 1 long seat cushion. I kind of like the fact of not having any cracks to lose keys in  But again, was wondering what you guys think? The pictures are below, and again if you have any questions just let me know and I'd be happy to answer them. Thanks a lot!! My next post will be of the finished sofa under Projects. Thanks for all the support!!
> 
> Sorry, I can't figure out a way to make the picture smaller so you can see the whole thing!! Photobucket sucks. Anyways you can click on the picture and it'll take you to the full size pic. Thanks!!


Nicely done!


----------



## Robb

dakremer said:


> *Sofa upholstery complete, legs next....*
> 
> Hey LJ's. So I have the upholstery of the sofa frame complete. The only thing left as far as upholstery, is the seat cushion and pillows!! My next step is making the legs. This is where I need some advice from you guys. I was planning on making some legs that are really big and bulky, probably either black or dark shade of brown (like walnut), but I was wondering what you guys think? I was also thinking about only doing 1 long seat cushion. I kind of like the fact of not having any cracks to lose keys in  But again, was wondering what you guys think? The pictures are below, and again if you have any questions just let me know and I'd be happy to answer them. Thanks a lot!! My next post will be of the finished sofa under Projects. Thanks for all the support!!
> 
> Sorry, I can't figure out a way to make the picture smaller so you can see the whole thing!! Photobucket sucks. Anyways you can click on the picture and it'll take you to the full size pic. Thanks!!


Although it would be extremely practical to have one large cushion for the reason you mentioned, I was thinking it might be a good idea to have separate ones, in case something gets spilled or anything. That way, you could update a cushion without having to redo the whole thing. Maybe that's not a concern, though!

I do like the cleanness that a single cushion would bring to the look of the sofa.

Super work on this; I've enjoyed following your blog.


----------



## CoolDavion

dakremer said:


> *Sofa upholstery complete, legs next....*
> 
> Hey LJ's. So I have the upholstery of the sofa frame complete. The only thing left as far as upholstery, is the seat cushion and pillows!! My next step is making the legs. This is where I need some advice from you guys. I was planning on making some legs that are really big and bulky, probably either black or dark shade of brown (like walnut), but I was wondering what you guys think? I was also thinking about only doing 1 long seat cushion. I kind of like the fact of not having any cracks to lose keys in  But again, was wondering what you guys think? The pictures are below, and again if you have any questions just let me know and I'd be happy to answer them. Thanks a lot!! My next post will be of the finished sofa under Projects. Thanks for all the support!!
> 
> Sorry, I can't figure out a way to make the picture smaller so you can see the whole thing!! Photobucket sucks. Anyways you can click on the picture and it'll take you to the full size pic. Thanks!!


I worked for a re-upholster for a while in collage, so I know how much work you are putting in to this.

As for feet I also like the toe kick, it could make the sofa appear to float. but if you do feet go big and dark.

As for the cushion,it would depend on how clean you want the look and how many people you think will be sitting on it regularly. i.e if it is 3 people then some one will always need to sit on the crack of two cushions.


----------



## Chris7374

dakremer said:


> *Sofa upholstery complete, legs next....*
> 
> Hey LJ's. So I have the upholstery of the sofa frame complete. The only thing left as far as upholstery, is the seat cushion and pillows!! My next step is making the legs. This is where I need some advice from you guys. I was planning on making some legs that are really big and bulky, probably either black or dark shade of brown (like walnut), but I was wondering what you guys think? I was also thinking about only doing 1 long seat cushion. I kind of like the fact of not having any cracks to lose keys in  But again, was wondering what you guys think? The pictures are below, and again if you have any questions just let me know and I'd be happy to answer them. Thanks a lot!! My next post will be of the finished sofa under Projects. Thanks for all the support!!
> 
> Sorry, I can't figure out a way to make the picture smaller so you can see the whole thing!! Photobucket sucks. Anyways you can click on the picture and it'll take you to the full size pic. Thanks!!


how much did the total cost of the project run? because i was thinking it was cheaper to just make my own


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Sofa upholstery complete, legs next....*
> 
> Hey LJ's. So I have the upholstery of the sofa frame complete. The only thing left as far as upholstery, is the seat cushion and pillows!! My next step is making the legs. This is where I need some advice from you guys. I was planning on making some legs that are really big and bulky, probably either black or dark shade of brown (like walnut), but I was wondering what you guys think? I was also thinking about only doing 1 long seat cushion. I kind of like the fact of not having any cracks to lose keys in  But again, was wondering what you guys think? The pictures are below, and again if you have any questions just let me know and I'd be happy to answer them. Thanks a lot!! My next post will be of the finished sofa under Projects. Thanks for all the support!!
> 
> Sorry, I can't figure out a way to make the picture smaller so you can see the whole thing!! Photobucket sucks. Anyways you can click on the picture and it'll take you to the full size pic. Thanks!!


chris i think the total cost for me was a little under $300 and its a huge couch!! Most of the cost comes from the fabric and cushions. I had all the wood already, and i actually salvaged the springs from old/thrown away couches - so that was all "free." I would say a sofa this size, etc would go for ATLEAST $500 in a store. But it is a custom sofa, so maybe its worth more - one of a kind.


----------



## Chris7374

dakremer said:


> *Sofa upholstery complete, legs next....*
> 
> Hey LJ's. So I have the upholstery of the sofa frame complete. The only thing left as far as upholstery, is the seat cushion and pillows!! My next step is making the legs. This is where I need some advice from you guys. I was planning on making some legs that are really big and bulky, probably either black or dark shade of brown (like walnut), but I was wondering what you guys think? I was also thinking about only doing 1 long seat cushion. I kind of like the fact of not having any cracks to lose keys in  But again, was wondering what you guys think? The pictures are below, and again if you have any questions just let me know and I'd be happy to answer them. Thanks a lot!! My next post will be of the finished sofa under Projects. Thanks for all the support!!
> 
> Sorry, I can't figure out a way to make the picture smaller so you can see the whole thing!! Photobucket sucks. Anyways you can click on the picture and it'll take you to the full size pic. Thanks!!


i guess thats not too bad ill have to keep my eye out for some being thrown out. ya i would love to be able to say i made it from scratch. where did u find the jute ties and the straps?


----------



## BlueCat

dakremer said:


> *Sofa upholstery complete, legs next....*
> 
> Hey LJ's. So I have the upholstery of the sofa frame complete. The only thing left as far as upholstery, is the seat cushion and pillows!! My next step is making the legs. This is where I need some advice from you guys. I was planning on making some legs that are really big and bulky, probably either black or dark shade of brown (like walnut), but I was wondering what you guys think? I was also thinking about only doing 1 long seat cushion. I kind of like the fact of not having any cracks to lose keys in  But again, was wondering what you guys think? The pictures are below, and again if you have any questions just let me know and I'd be happy to answer them. Thanks a lot!! My next post will be of the finished sofa under Projects. Thanks for all the support!!
> 
> Sorry, I can't figure out a way to make the picture smaller so you can see the whole thing!! Photobucket sucks. Anyways you can click on the picture and it'll take you to the full size pic. Thanks!!


Thank you so much for this blog. I am going to keep an eye on my upholsterer so i understand what is going on. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## scottmurray

dakremer said:


> *Sofa upholstery complete, legs next....*
> 
> Hey LJ's. So I have the upholstery of the sofa frame complete. The only thing left as far as upholstery, is the seat cushion and pillows!! My next step is making the legs. This is where I need some advice from you guys. I was planning on making some legs that are really big and bulky, probably either black or dark shade of brown (like walnut), but I was wondering what you guys think? I was also thinking about only doing 1 long seat cushion. I kind of like the fact of not having any cracks to lose keys in  But again, was wondering what you guys think? The pictures are below, and again if you have any questions just let me know and I'd be happy to answer them. Thanks a lot!! My next post will be of the finished sofa under Projects. Thanks for all the support!!
> 
> Sorry, I can't figure out a way to make the picture smaller so you can see the whole thing!! Photobucket sucks. Anyways you can click on the picture and it'll take you to the full size pic. Thanks!!


This looks great, congratulations! If you don't mind, I'd like to ask a quick question. I'm contemplating building one for myself and was curious to know how many yards of fabric you ended up using, total? I'm trying to calculate what my total cost will be and I have no idea what to expect from a fabric standpoint.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Sofa upholstery complete, legs next....*
> 
> Hey LJ's. So I have the upholstery of the sofa frame complete. The only thing left as far as upholstery, is the seat cushion and pillows!! My next step is making the legs. This is where I need some advice from you guys. I was planning on making some legs that are really big and bulky, probably either black or dark shade of brown (like walnut), but I was wondering what you guys think? I was also thinking about only doing 1 long seat cushion. I kind of like the fact of not having any cracks to lose keys in  But again, was wondering what you guys think? The pictures are below, and again if you have any questions just let me know and I'd be happy to answer them. Thanks a lot!! My next post will be of the finished sofa under Projects. Thanks for all the support!!
> 
> Sorry, I can't figure out a way to make the picture smaller so you can see the whole thing!! Photobucket sucks. Anyways you can click on the picture and it'll take you to the full size pic. Thanks!!


Hey Scott - I have no idea! I made this sofa probably 4-5 years ago, and did not keep track of my materials. It should be relatively easy to figure (roughly) how much fabric you'd need - just calculate surface area of sofa and add some waste. I wish I had more information for you, Sorry!


----------



## dakremer

*Seat cushions and the home stretch*



Sorry it's been a while for people following this blog. The sofa is ALMOST done. I just sewed the seat cushions. First time doing this ever. The first one turned out pretty poorly, but my second one turned out great I think. I will probably redo the first one. The only thing left to do is sew the back cushions (right now there are just bed pillows there - which is surprisingly comfortable). I also have to fabric the bottom and finish it off to keep the dust out of the inside framework of the sofa. I also believe I'll make bigger legs as you can barely see the ones I made. Overall I am very pleased with this sofa - it's the first one I've ever done - with no formal training or anything. Just read some books and tried to learn as I go. Enjoy and if you haven't seen this blog series feel free to go back to the previous blogs in this series to see now I built it!! Any comments or criticism welcome! Thanks


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Seat cushions and the home stretch*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's been a while for people following this blog. The sofa is ALMOST done. I just sewed the seat cushions. First time doing this ever. The first one turned out pretty poorly, but my second one turned out great I think. I will probably redo the first one. The only thing left to do is sew the back cushions (right now there are just bed pillows there - which is surprisingly comfortable). I also have to fabric the bottom and finish it off to keep the dust out of the inside framework of the sofa. I also believe I'll make bigger legs as you can barely see the ones I made. Overall I am very pleased with this sofa - it's the first one I've ever done - with no formal training or anything. Just read some books and tried to learn as I go. Enjoy and if you haven't seen this blog series feel free to go back to the previous blogs in this series to see now I built it!! Any comments or criticism welcome! Thanks


Shoot, Photobucket made the pic too big. I can't get it smaller, something is getting screwed up - so if you want to see the full image just click on it and it'll take you to Photobucket.


----------



## albachippie

dakremer said:


> *Seat cushions and the home stretch*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's been a while for people following this blog. The sofa is ALMOST done. I just sewed the seat cushions. First time doing this ever. The first one turned out pretty poorly, but my second one turned out great I think. I will probably redo the first one. The only thing left to do is sew the back cushions (right now there are just bed pillows there - which is surprisingly comfortable). I also have to fabric the bottom and finish it off to keep the dust out of the inside framework of the sofa. I also believe I'll make bigger legs as you can barely see the ones I made. Overall I am very pleased with this sofa - it's the first one I've ever done - with no formal training or anything. Just read some books and tried to learn as I go. Enjoy and if you haven't seen this blog series feel free to go back to the previous blogs in this series to see now I built it!! Any comments or criticism welcome! Thanks


This looks great. Well done. Great blog too. Thanks for sharing it


----------



## russ960

dakremer said:


> *Seat cushions and the home stretch*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's been a while for people following this blog. The sofa is ALMOST done. I just sewed the seat cushions. First time doing this ever. The first one turned out pretty poorly, but my second one turned out great I think. I will probably redo the first one. The only thing left to do is sew the back cushions (right now there are just bed pillows there - which is surprisingly comfortable). I also have to fabric the bottom and finish it off to keep the dust out of the inside framework of the sofa. I also believe I'll make bigger legs as you can barely see the ones I made. Overall I am very pleased with this sofa - it's the first one I've ever done - with no formal training or anything. Just read some books and tried to learn as I go. Enjoy and if you haven't seen this blog series feel free to go back to the previous blogs in this series to see now I built it!! Any comments or criticism welcome! Thanks


Nice work. I followed the series and it's nice to see the finished product. That couch looks as good or better as any you can find in a store.


----------



## dbray45

dakremer said:


> *Seat cushions and the home stretch*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's been a while for people following this blog. The sofa is ALMOST done. I just sewed the seat cushions. First time doing this ever. The first one turned out pretty poorly, but my second one turned out great I think. I will probably redo the first one. The only thing left to do is sew the back cushions (right now there are just bed pillows there - which is surprisingly comfortable). I also have to fabric the bottom and finish it off to keep the dust out of the inside framework of the sofa. I also believe I'll make bigger legs as you can barely see the ones I made. Overall I am very pleased with this sofa - it's the first one I've ever done - with no formal training or anything. Just read some books and tried to learn as I go. Enjoy and if you haven't seen this blog series feel free to go back to the previous blogs in this series to see now I built it!! Any comments or criticism welcome! Thanks


You did a great job on this and have given me a number of ideas and questions.

The frame looks like you used 1×4s, are these strong enough in the front for heavier use?
For added support, would webbing be useful on the top of the springs or would this be a waste of time?


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Seat cushions and the home stretch*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's been a while for people following this blog. The sofa is ALMOST done. I just sewed the seat cushions. First time doing this ever. The first one turned out pretty poorly, but my second one turned out great I think. I will probably redo the first one. The only thing left to do is sew the back cushions (right now there are just bed pillows there - which is surprisingly comfortable). I also have to fabric the bottom and finish it off to keep the dust out of the inside framework of the sofa. I also believe I'll make bigger legs as you can barely see the ones I made. Overall I am very pleased with this sofa - it's the first one I've ever done - with no formal training or anything. Just read some books and tried to learn as I go. Enjoy and if you haven't seen this blog series feel free to go back to the previous blogs in this series to see now I built it!! Any comments or criticism welcome! Thanks


1×4s are plenty strong. You dont want a bulky frame otherwise the sofa will be extremely heavy. However - most sofas frames are a mixture of hardwood (in places you need more strength) and softwood. I used ALL pine because this was my first sofa, so didn't want to invest tons of money, also I'm a poor college kid!

Webbing on the top would be a waste of time and counterproductive. If you go the route I did with the coil sprngs, you need to tie them together like that to get the springy effect. However I did add more webbing to the bottom then shown in the pics for the added support. You don't want the sofa base TOO firm. If you go to a store and check out a sofa - lift up the cushion and test the springs and you'll see how firm you're going for. Hope that helps

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## dbray45

dakremer said:


> *Seat cushions and the home stretch*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's been a while for people following this blog. The sofa is ALMOST done. I just sewed the seat cushions. First time doing this ever. The first one turned out pretty poorly, but my second one turned out great I think. I will probably redo the first one. The only thing left to do is sew the back cushions (right now there are just bed pillows there - which is surprisingly comfortable). I also have to fabric the bottom and finish it off to keep the dust out of the inside framework of the sofa. I also believe I'll make bigger legs as you can barely see the ones I made. Overall I am very pleased with this sofa - it's the first one I've ever done - with no formal training or anything. Just read some books and tried to learn as I go. Enjoy and if you haven't seen this blog series feel free to go back to the previous blogs in this series to see now I built it!! Any comments or criticism welcome! Thanks


Many thanks, keep up the good work.


----------



## mrdlsnyder

dakremer said:


> *Seat cushions and the home stretch*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's been a while for people following this blog. The sofa is ALMOST done. I just sewed the seat cushions. First time doing this ever. The first one turned out pretty poorly, but my second one turned out great I think. I will probably redo the first one. The only thing left to do is sew the back cushions (right now there are just bed pillows there - which is surprisingly comfortable). I also have to fabric the bottom and finish it off to keep the dust out of the inside framework of the sofa. I also believe I'll make bigger legs as you can barely see the ones I made. Overall I am very pleased with this sofa - it's the first one I've ever done - with no formal training or anything. Just read some books and tried to learn as I go. Enjoy and if you haven't seen this blog series feel free to go back to the previous blogs in this series to see now I built it!! Any comments or criticism welcome! Thanks


I was looking for "sofa springs" online when I saw this. Wow, you just encouraged me to build my own. Could you please help me find the cushion foam? Also the Rubberized foam for the arm tops? Thanks, and what a great job you did!


----------



## EJane

dakremer said:


> *Seat cushions and the home stretch*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's been a while for people following this blog. The sofa is ALMOST done. I just sewed the seat cushions. First time doing this ever. The first one turned out pretty poorly, but my second one turned out great I think. I will probably redo the first one. The only thing left to do is sew the back cushions (right now there are just bed pillows there - which is surprisingly comfortable). I also have to fabric the bottom and finish it off to keep the dust out of the inside framework of the sofa. I also believe I'll make bigger legs as you can barely see the ones I made. Overall I am very pleased with this sofa - it's the first one I've ever done - with no formal training or anything. Just read some books and tried to learn as I go. Enjoy and if you haven't seen this blog series feel free to go back to the previous blogs in this series to see now I built it!! Any comments or criticism welcome! Thanks


I'm currently converting two sofas into one L shaped sofa and I'd really like to replace the S springs that are currently in there with the 8 way hand tied variety, but I can't seem to find the coil springs anywhere to purchase. Does any one have any suggestions on where to start looking? Or know where I could get a bunch of new springs? The main reason I want to replace the ones that are in there is that they've gotten loose over time and are not as supportive as they used to be. So if anyone has any suggestions as to how to fix the loose springs instead of replacing them with the higher quality ones, that would be very helpful as well. 
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Seat cushions and the home stretch*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's been a while for people following this blog. The sofa is ALMOST done. I just sewed the seat cushions. First time doing this ever. The first one turned out pretty poorly, but my second one turned out great I think. I will probably redo the first one. The only thing left to do is sew the back cushions (right now there are just bed pillows there - which is surprisingly comfortable). I also have to fabric the bottom and finish it off to keep the dust out of the inside framework of the sofa. I also believe I'll make bigger legs as you can barely see the ones I made. Overall I am very pleased with this sofa - it's the first one I've ever done - with no formal training or anything. Just read some books and tried to learn as I go. Enjoy and if you haven't seen this blog series feel free to go back to the previous blogs in this series to see now I built it!! Any comments or criticism welcome! Thanks


The only way to know how to fix the Sinuous Springs is to open it up and see what's wrong. Two things could be happening. 1) the springs have stretched over time and lost their springiness - which means you'll have to replace them. 2) The clips that attach the springs to the sofa frame are coming loose - which means you'll have to replace those, and if that's the case you might as well replace the springs while you're at it (if their bad)

Most likely if you have sinuous (S) springs in your sofa you'll have to keep it that way unless you want to mod the frame to except 8-way-hand-tied. 8-way is much more expensive material-wise, and is much more labor intensive.

To find both kinds of springs, just do a google search for "upholstery springs" or "upholstery coil springs" or "8 way hand tied springs" - that should pull up tons of sources to buy them.

Let me know if you have any other questions…


----------

